# Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



## admin (23 Giugno 2021)

Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2021)

Pure il PSG è sostenibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



questi si che sanno vendere.

sono con le pezze al culo ma fan fruttare quel che hanno, non si fanno prender per il collo.
lo sguercio ci sa fare.

figuriamoci 70M poi un'enormità. noi theo (che diciamo essere più forte) non lo venderemmo per 50.


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Giugno 2021)

eh ma c'è il ffp, poche storie chi vuole investire lo fa, che poi non vincano mai nulla in europa è questione di dna europeo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367904 ha scritto:


> Pure il PSG è sostenibile



Il calcio della gente.

Ricordiamolo sempre,a quei deficenti della uefa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Giugno 2021)

cioè questi han già preso donnarumma, wijnaldum, hakimi e adesso arriva Ramos. Vabbè dai


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Giugno 2021)

si parla di contratto di 8+2 di bonus per Hakimi. Cioè quell'infamone di Raiola e Donnarumma non potevano fare incassare qualcosa al Milan eh da una società che letteralmente caca soldi? no vanno via a zero. Hakimi va a prendere comunque un mega ingaggio nonostante il cartellino monstre, ma pizza man e zizzo invece decidono di spremere fino all' ultimo il Milan. Sicuramente con grassa commissione via paradisi fiscali per il trippone.


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367908 ha scritto:


> questi si che sanno vendere.
> 
> sono con le pezze al culo ma fan fruttare quel che hanno, non si fanno prender per il collo.
> lo sguercio ci sa fare.
> ...



40 andranno girati al Real Madrid visto che non l'hanno ancora pagato, in pratica guadagnano 30M. Poi facile vendere Hakimi, vai a vendere Krunic se riesci. Loro hanno venduto un titolare, noi i titolari stiamo cercando di tenerli. Prima di bussare dall'Inter per Hakimi hanno bussato da noi per Theo e abbiamo detto no grazie. Ora tutto ok ma santificare sempre gli altri e fare passare i nostri da incapaci ogni santa volta anche no.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367908 ha scritto:


> questi si che sanno vendere.
> 
> sono con le pezze al culo ma fan fruttare quel che hanno, non si fanno prender per il collo.
> lo sguercio ci sa fare.
> ...



È bastato vedere il comportamento tenuto con Icardi per capire che fra noi e loro per certe cose c'è un abisso.


----------



## davidelynch (23 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



E 1, vediamo quanti ne dovranno vendere per iscriversi al prossimo campionato.


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2021)

Finché non vinceranno quella maledetta Champs sarà così.
Lo fanno le squadre perdenti come il Psg, la Juve, il City, tifosi contenti, arriva Ronaldo, arrivano i super acquisti ma alla fine della fiera solo tante perdite e obbiettivo sempre mancato.


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2367918 ha scritto:


> È bastato vedere il comportamento tenuto con Icardi per capire che fra noi e loro per certe cose c'è un abisso.



Noi non ci siamo piegati ai ricatti di Donnarumma e Calhanoglu, nessuno dei due ha avuto offerte in questi anni come li ha avuti Icardi. Non puoi vendere qualcuno se NON ci sono possibili compratori. Anche io vorrei vendere una cassa di legno che ho da 30 anni ma nessuno me l'ha chiesta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2367916 ha scritto:


> 40 andranno girati al Real Madrid visto che non l'hanno ancora pagato, in pratica guadagnano 30M. Poi facile vendere Hakimi, vai a vendere Krunic se riesci. Loro hanno venduto un titolare, noi i titolari stiamo cercando di tenerli. Prima di bussare dall'Inter per Hakimi hanno bussato da noi per Theo e abbiamo detto no grazie. Ora tutto ok ma santificare sempre gli altri e fare passare i nostri da incapaci ogni santa volta anche no.



non c'entra niente qunti ne devono girare al real. il punto è che han venduto hakimi a 70 in condizioni disperate.
la juve quando andò in B per dire li ha svenduti i suoi gioielli, noi già come stiamo non ci facciamo su neanche un euro invece a loro li strapagano.
questo è esser buoni, mica chiacchiere. la vedi la differenza?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367908 ha scritto:


> questi si che sanno vendere.
> 
> sono con le pezze al culo ma fan fruttare quel che hanno, non si fanno prender per il collo.
> lo sguercio ci sa fare.
> ...



Purtroppo è vero..noi per un motivo o per l'altro non vendiamo mai bene..però va detta una cosa, se fossimo noi che in 2 giorni avessimo preso cacc4noglu e ceduto Hakimi che diremmo?

No perché noi 10giorni fa si paventava che Theo avesse accordi col PSG...e si è letto di tutto contro Elliott...

Poi è logico che se rinnovi tutti o li porti a fine contratto per non cederli finisce che li perdi a zero o per poco..


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2367918 ha scritto:


> È bastato vedere il comportamento tenuto con Icardi per capire che fra noi e loro per certe cose c'è un abisso.



un altro completamente fuori rosa venduto a 60 quando tutti dicevano che era invendibile, ed aveva un ingaggio mostruoso.
incredibile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2367922 ha scritto:


> Noi non ci siamo piegati ai ricatti di Donnarumma e Calhanoglu, nessuno dei due ha avuto offerte in questi anni come li ha avuti Icardi. Non puoi vendere qualcuno se NON ci sono possibili compratori. Anche io vorrei vendere una cassa di legno che ho da 30 anni ma nessuno me l'ha chiesta.



passi per Calhanoglu, ma come è possibile che non ci sono offerte per Donnarumma, uno dei migliori portieri al mondo almeno in prospettiva? dai su, l'unico obiettivo di Donnarumma è sempre e solamente stato quello di andare in scadenza


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367925 ha scritto:


> non c'entra niente qunti ne devono girare al real. il punto è che han venduto hakimi a 70 in condizioni disperate.
> la juve quando andò in B per dire li ha svenduti i suoi gioielli, noi già come stiamo non ci facciamo su neanche un euro invece a loro li strapagano.
> questo è esser buoni, mica chiacchiere. la vedi la differenza?



Volevi vendere Laxalt a più di 3.5 M?. Noi abbiamo detto no al PSG per Theo, loro sono andati poi dall'Inter per Hakimi. A quanto lo puoi vedere Krunic e Castillejo? Romagnoli in scadenza con Raiola che dirà no a tutte le offerte che non siano di Top Club (ma chi lo calcola un panchinaro?).


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2367922 ha scritto:


> Noi non ci siamo piegati ai ricatti di Donnarumma e Calhanoglu, nessuno dei due ha avuto offerte in questi anni come li ha avuti Icardi. Non puoi vendere qualcuno se NON ci sono possibili compratori. Anche io vorrei vendere una cassa di legno che ho da 30 anni ma nessuno me l'ha chiesta.



Sul turco sono d'accordo vero quello che dici, sul altro è un altra storia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2367926 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è vero..noi per un motivo o per l'altro non vendiamo mai bene..però va detta una cosa, se fossimo noi che in 2 giorni avessimo preso cacc4noglu e ceduto Hakimi che diremmo?
> 
> No perché noi 10giorni fa si paventava che Theo avesse accordi col PSG...e si è letto di tutto contro Elliott...
> 
> Poi è logico che se rinnovi tutti o li porti a fine contratto per non cederli finisce che li perdi a zero o per poco..



noi non siamo alla canna del gas come loro per fortuna. loro dovevano vendere e lo stan facendo benissimo.
noi quando dobbiam vendere lo facciam da schifo... avessero venduto theo non sarei stato contento, ma dipende a che cifra dopotutto.

70 per hakimi per me è un'esagerazione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Giugno 2021)

Pampu7;2367909 ha scritto:


> eh ma c'è il ffp, poche storie chi vuole investire lo fa, che poi non vincano mai nulla in europa è questione di dna europeo



se non sbaglio il fpf è stato sospeso per la questione covid


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2367929 ha scritto:


> passi per Calhanoglu, ma come è possibile che non ci sono offerte per Donnarumma, uno dei migliori portieri al mondo almeno in prospettiva? dai su, l'unico obiettivo di Donnarumma è sempre e solamente stato quello di andare in scadenza



C'era stata un offerta del PSG un anno fa, 20M + Areola, il Milan avrebbe pure detto si, Donnarumma (con Raiola) disse no. Al PSG è finito a zero perché altri non lo volevano nemmeno gratis a 12M di euro l'anno e 20M di commissione all'agente.


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2367922 ha scritto:


> Noi non ci siamo piegati ai ricatti di Donnarumma e Calhanoglu, nessuno dei due ha avuto offerte in questi anni come li ha avuti Icardi. Non puoi vendere qualcuno se NON ci sono possibili compratori. Anche io vorrei vendere una cassa di legno che ho da 30 anni ma nessuno me l'ha chiesta.



Beh quando l'Inter ha venduto Icardi era già a fine percorso, era già in Champions da un po' e aveva aumentato i ricavi a suon di sponsorizzazioni farlocche, quello sì, noi non potremo mai farlo.
Noi venivamo dal Giannino, grosse perdite e sgravo in corso da 2 anni (2018-2020) dopo i disastri del 2017, non avevamo la forza economica per opporci a certe uscite o per sostituire 2 titolari in 1 mese.


----------



## davidelynch (23 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367908 ha scritto:


> questi si che sanno vendere.
> 
> sono con le pezze al culo ma fan fruttare quel che hanno, non si fanno prender per il collo.
> lo sguercio ci sa fare.
> ...



A me fa sorridere che stanno vendendo un giocatore che neanche hanno mai comprato del tutto, chissà quale sarà la cifra reale che riusciranno a mettersi in tasca. Comunque Marotta non lo scopriamo certo oggi.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



Nella Repubblica Islamica della Francia esistono altre regole, altrimenti tutto ciò sarebbe surreale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367933 ha scritto:


> noi non siamo alla canna del gas come loro per fortuna. loro dovevano vendere e lo stan facendo benissimo.
> noi quando dobbiam vendere lo facciam da schifo... avessero venduto theo non sarei stato contento, ma dipende a che cifra dopotutto.
> 
> 70 per hakimi per me è un'esagerazione.



è considerato il miglior esterno destro del mondo..hai voglia se non ci stanno quei soldi..ma lo è considerato davvero dagli addetti ai lavori, non dai suoi tifosi (vedi Theo che manco è agli europei)..

Non conta se sei disperato, se hai un pezzo pregiato è il mercato a fare il prezzo..il PSG spende 70 perché magari a 50 c'erano altre 3-4 squadre...idem se domani volessero vendere lautaro o Lukaku..sono giocatori da 80-90 milioni...coe quando hanno venduto Icardi..

Noi chi vendiamo? Dollarumma non l'ha mai chiesto nessuno..Romagna mia forse ti danno 15 milioni..Ibra?..

Però occhio..se domani arriva il city con 50 cucuzze per Bennacer che facciamo? o per Kessie?


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2021)

davidelynch;2367939 ha scritto:


> A me fa sorridere che stanno vendendo un giocatore che neanche hanno mai comprato del tutto, chissà quale sarà la cifra reale che riusciranno a mettersi in tasca. Comunque Marotta non lo scopriamo certo oggi.



preso a 40 da un anno starà su per giù a 30 a bilancio. quindi 40M di plusvalenza in 1 anno dopo che gli ha fatto vincere uno scudetto.
il tutto senza sborsare 1 euro ahahahahhaha


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367928 ha scritto:


> un altro completamente fuori rosa venduto a 60 quando tutti dicevano che era invendibile, ed aveva un ingaggio mostruoso.
> incredibile.



Ci sono situazioni che non siamo in grado di affrontare,altre che facciamo discretamente bene.

Quando sento cose tipo " se ci comportiamo in un certo modo" poi i giocatori non vengono più da noi,mi si gela il sangue


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2021)

davidelynch;2367939 ha scritto:


> A me fa sorridere che stanno vendendo un giocatore che neanche hanno mai comprato del tutto, chissà quale sarà la cifra reale che riusciranno a mettersi in tasca. Comunque Marotta non lo scopriamo certo oggi.



Coi 70 milioni presi salderanno la parte del real..la plusvalenza credo sia suo 35 milioni..non è male tutto sommato..

Come dissi ieri sereni che leotardo giuda dopo aver unto bene il suino con una commissione monstre e strapagato il modigliani per non fargli fare brutta figura è corso in aiuto dell'Inda con una bella offertona..

Nel frattempo starà lavorando sotto banco per fregarci Kessie tra un anno..a zero ovviamente...

Sereni che Leonardo è come il berlusca, un vanitoso vendicativo..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367949 ha scritto:


> preso a 40 da un anno starà su per giù a 30 a bilancio. quindi 40M di plusvalenza in 1 anno dopo che gli ha fatto vincere uno scudetto.
> il tutto senza sborsare 1 euro ahahahahhaha



si ma più di 30 milioni devono sborsarli al Real, non è che ci fanno molto visto la montagna di debiti che hanno. Hanno le pezze al di dietro. Occhio che scatta un'altra cessione eccellente


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2367948 ha scritto:


> è considerato il miglior esterno destro del mondo..hai voglia se non ci stanno quei soldi..ma lo è considerato davvero dagli addetti ai lavori, non dai suoi tifosi (vedi Theo che manco è agli europei)..
> 
> Non conta se sei disperato, se hai un pezzo pregiato è il mercato a fare il prezzo..il PSG spende 70 perché magari a 50 c'erano altre 3-4 squadre...idem se domani volessero vendere lautaro o Lukaku..sono giocatori da 80-90 milioni...coe quando hanno venduto Icardi..
> 
> ...



nessuno ha sodi per hakimi adesso. c'erano solo loro dai.
ricordi la juve che vendette ibra a 18 quando ne valeva molti di più? perchè era con l'acqua alla gola.

dollarumma sempre detto che andava venduto per 20-30M, così come romagnoli 15 van benissimo (marotta lo venderebbe a 30).

50 per bennacer è da far sparire senza dubbio, e pure kessie che è in scadenza.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Giugno 2021)

sicuramente hanno spuntato un bel prezzo, resta il fatto che Hakimi è insostituibile.


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2021)

davidelynch;2367939 ha scritto:


> A me fa sorridere che stanno vendendo un giocatore che neanche hanno mai comprato del tutto, chissà quale sarà la cifra reale che riusciranno a mettersi in tasca. Comunque Marotta non lo scopriamo certo oggi.



Una ventina di mln, il nulla, lo cedono perché non possono comprarlo, tutto lì.
Gli acquisti dell'Inter: Calha, Di Marco, Cordaz.
In uscita ancora: Lautaro, Lukaku, Eriksen (motivi di salute), Perisic.
Da rinnovare: Brozovic.
Da tenere con adeguamento: Barella, Bastoni, i nuovi figli del Calha che prenderà 3 volte loro.

L'uscita di Lautaro serve per ripianare, quella di Lukaku serve per fare un po' di mercato.
Questi per come stanno messi non riuscirebbero a fare un paio di acquisti per 15 mln totali, solo P0, anche strapagati, ma non possono fare altrimenti, cioè stanno sostituendo Eriksen con un mediocre turco, Hakimi con Di Marco e le uscite non sono ancora finite, un giocatore come Barella se gli fanno annusare un super contratto da 5-6 mln l'anno non rimane a prenderne 2,5, questo è, l'Inter ha una forza economica nulla, non può promettere nulla e non so come farà a tenere alcuni giocatori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367958 ha scritto:


> nessuno ha sodi per hakimi adesso. c'erano solo loro dai.
> ricordi la juve che vendette ibra a 18 quando ne valeva molti di più? perchè era con l'acqua alla gola.
> 
> dollarumma sempre detto che andava venduto per 20-30M, così come romagnoli 15 van benissimo (marotta lo venderebbe a 30).
> ...



Nessuno ha soldi..poi senti che il Real tratta Haland e Mbappe, in Premier non hanno problemi etc...

Mah..vedremo...comunque che Leo giuda appena può aiuti i cugini e inchiappetti noi lo sappiamo bene


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Giugno 2021)

Pagano la buonuscita a Conte e gli stipendi monstre di Vidal, Hakan, Kolarov, Nainngolan etcc.. 

Una grana tolta, manca Lautaro per ripianare la rata del prestito fatto ora


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2021)

Raryof;2367960 ha scritto:


> Una ventina di mln, il nulla, lo cedono perché non possono comprarlo, tutto lì.
> Gli acquisti dell'Inter: Calha, Di Marco, Cordaz.
> In uscita ancora: Lautaro, Lukaku, Eriksen (motivi di salute), Perisic.
> Da rinnovare: Brozovic.
> ...



Ma secondo voi Conte perché se n'è andato? questo è lo scenario che gli avevano descritto..e lui ha detto no


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



Secondo me ne danno via un altro, non ci credo che Conte per uno solo andava via.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2367936 ha scritto:


> C'era stata un offerta del PSG un anno fa, 20M + Areola, il Milan avrebbe pure detto si, Donnarumma (con Raiola) disse no. Al PSG è finito a zero perché altri non lo volevano nemmeno gratis a 12M di euro l'anno e 20M di commissione all'agente.



sarà ma dobbiamo svegliarci e fare un pò di grana. Romagnoli è il prossimo che se ne va a zero tra 12 mesi è. Visto che non è più parte del progetto, la sua cessione dovrebbe essere una priorità. Anche il panzone, visto l'infamata che ci ha fatto con Donnarumma, dovrebbe sbattersi un pò e trovare una offerta per il suo assistito da recapitarci


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2367969 ha scritto:


> sarà ma dobbiamo svegliarci e fare un pò di grana. Romagnoli è il prossimo che se ne va a zero tra 12 mesi è. Visto che non è più parte del progetto, la sua cessione dovrebbe essere una priorità. Anche il panzone, visto l'infamata che ci ha fatto con Donnarumma, dovrebbe sbattersi un pò e trovare una offerta per il suo assistito da recapitarci



Ok, andiamo tutti con i fucili dai club a minacciare per comprare i nostri Krunic, Romagnoli, Castillejo, Conti, Caldara che dici?

Secondo te il panzone manda Romagnoli alla Sampdoria o alla Fiorentina? Perché quella è la sua dimensione, non certo il Real Madrid o l'Atletico. Sai bene che commissioni pretende e che stipendi fa prendere ai suoi.


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2367966 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi Conte perché se n'è andato? questo è lo scenario che gli avevano descritto..e lui ha detto no



In tanti danno per scontata la super plusva che faranno con Lauerato ma io non sono così sicuro, a parte il Psg per Hakimi nessuno spenderà vagonate di &#8364; per lui, figuriamoci 70-80 mln che non li vale nemmeno, quello è il prezzo di Lukaku non di un mediocre attaccante argentino.
Per l'argentino se prenderanno 40-45 mln sarà già tanto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2367973 ha scritto:


> Ok, andiamo tutti con i fucili dai club a minacciare per comprare i nostri Krunic, Romagnoli, Castillejo, Conti, Caldara che dici?
> 
> Secondo te il panzone manda Romagnoli alla Sampdoria o alla Fiorentina? Perché quella è la sua dimensione, non certo il Real Madrid o l'Atletico. Sai bene che commissioni pretende e che stipendi fa prendere ai suoi.



parlo di Romagnoli perchè è l'unico che dovrebbe avere un minimo di mercato, se poi anche per lui non ci sono offerte non so che dirti. Siamo liberi di pensare quello che vogliamo, anche che perdere uno dei migliori giovani al mondo a zero come Donnarumma sia normale, la realtà è che siamo l'unica società al mondo


----------



## iceman. (23 Giugno 2021)

Raryof;2367975 ha scritto:


> In tanti danno per scontata la super plusva che faranno con Lauerato ma io non sono così sicuro, a parte il Psg per Hakimi nessuno spenderà vagonate di &#8364; per lui, figuriamoci 70-80 mln che non li vale nemmeno, quello è il prezzo di Lukaku non di un mediocre attaccante argentino.
> Per l'argentino se prenderanno 40-45 mln sarà già tanto.



Vabbè dai Lautaro è forte....se ne chiedono 35 per scamacca non vedo perché lui dovrebbe valerne 10 in più.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



Riempire di cibo il trogolo dove mangia Calhanoglu costa, eh.

Grande mossa, sì sì.


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2367979 ha scritto:


> parlo di Romagnoli perchè è l'unico che dovrebbe avere un minimo di mercato, se poi anche per lui non ci sono offerte non so che dirti. Siamo liberi di pensare quello che vogliamo, anche che perdere uno dei migliori giovani al mondo a zero come Donnarumma sia normale, la realtà è che siamo l'unica società al mondo



Se ci fossero offerte per Romangoli, Maldini lo portava in macchina. Vuole 5M a stagione + commissione alta + cartellino da pagare al Milan, ora seriamente, te proprietario di un club che possa permettersi tale spese lo prenderesti? Io no, perché tra un anno eventualmente lo prendo gratis come riserva.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2367957 ha scritto:


> si ma più di 30 milioni devono sborsarli al Real, non è che ci fanno molto visto la montagna di debiti che hanno. Hanno le pezze al di dietro. Occhio che scatta un'altra cessione eccellente


Questo è in altro discorso,se devono cederne un altro è un loro problema, ma che in questo momento certe cose le fanno giuste è innegabile


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2021)

iceman.;2367981 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai Lautaro è forte....se ne chiedono 35 per scamacca non vedo perché lui dovrebbe valerne 10 in più.



Perché Scamacca 35 mln non li vale così come Lauerato non vale 70 mln (prezzo di Lukaku).
Eppure in tanti lo danno per certo, sì via Lautaro, 70 mln.. ma dove?!? in quale era? chi andrà dall'Inter a chiedere i giocatori offrirà al massimo 35-40 mln più un giocatore e se tirano troppo la corda è pure peggio perché lo sanno tutti che devono vendere.


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.


Sì tratta di priorità: il PSG vuole vincere la Champions, il Milan vuole il pareggio di bilancio. Il PSG vuole risultati sportivi, il Milan vuole vivacchiare in attesa del demente che possa far guadagnare il fondo speculativo che ci ha in pugno. Ed io, che seguo il calcio e non i conti , non posso che guardare con ammirazione e invidia i tifosi parigini. Beati loro.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2367990 ha scritto:


> Sì tratta di priorità: il PSG vuole vincere la Champions, il Milan vuole il pareggio di bilancio. Il PSG vuole risultati sportivi, il Milan vuole vivacchiare in attesa del demente che possa far guadagnare il fondo speculativo che ci ha in pugno. Ed io, che seguo il calcio e non i conti , non posso che guardare con ammirazione e invidia i tifosi parigini. Beati loro.



Meglio la Serie B che diventare come il male del calcio, perché il PSG è il male del calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2367963 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha soldi..poi senti che il Real tratta Haland e Mbappe, in Premier non hanno problemi etc...
> 
> Mah..vedremo...comunque che Leo giuda appena può aiuti i cugini e inchiappetti noi lo sappiamo bene



se compra da noi ci odia, se compra da loro li aiuta.

non fa una piega.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2367973 ha scritto:


> Ok, andiamo tutti con i fucili dai club a minacciare per comprare i nostri Krunic, Romagnoli, Castillejo, Conti, Caldara che dici?
> 
> Secondo te il panzone manda Romagnoli alla Sampdoria o alla Fiorentina? Perché quella è la sua dimensione, non certo il Real Madrid o l'Atletico. Sai bene che commissioni pretende e che stipendi fa prendere ai suoi.



krunic era venduto ma poi non se ne è fatto niente, e questo è solo un esempio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



Praticamente il PSG in Champions puo giocare una finale PSG I contro PSG II.

In questa sezione gia oggi siamo a Dollarman a peso d'oro, 70 milioni per Hakimi e forse un altro superstipendio per Ramos. Non siamo nemmeno a luglio.


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2368014 ha scritto:


> Meglio la Serie B che diventare come il male del calcio, perché il PSG è il male del calcio.


Come noi 30 anni fa quindi? Per quanto ne so quella é ancora vista come una delle squadre migliori di sempre.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2368036 ha scritto:


> Come noi 30 anni fa quindi? Per quanto ne so quella é ancora vista come una delle squadre migliori di sempre.



noi non avevamo dietro un intero Stato che ha pure corrotto funzionari per portare i mondiali in Qatar


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368017 ha scritto:


> krunic era venduto ma poi non se ne è fatto niente, e questo è solo un esempio.



Appunto, ci hanno ripensato.


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2368037 ha scritto:


> noi non avevamo dietro un intero Stato che ha pure corrotto funzionari per portare i mondiali in Qatar



Esatto anche perché tutti i giocatori del Milan sono stati comprati dal Milan e non dal uno stato sovrano, il PSG non ha speso un euro per Mbappé+Neymar i 500M li ha messi il Qatar.


----------



## iceman. (23 Giugno 2021)

Senza Hakimi, tra assist e gol perdono 10 punti minimo.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2368036 ha scritto:


> Come noi 30 anni fa quindi? Per quanto ne so quella é ancora vista come una delle squadre migliori di sempre.



Oh veramente? Quel Milan partiva dai giovani del vivaio come Maldini, Baresi, Galli e Costacurta. Tassotti ed Evani c' erano già, prendemmo Ancelotti che era unanimemente giudicato un catorcio e Van Basten per un tozzo di pane. Gli acquisti veramente costosi furono Donadoni e Gullit. A me non pare che fossimo il PSG di allora e tu?Nel 91/92 facemmo davvero i fuochi d' artificio ma non è che le altre stessero a guardare. La Juve di Maifredi venne tirata su dal nulla spendendo cifre monstre e non vincendo una cippa. Quindi,per favore basta con questa storia che abbiamo fatto chissà che razzie nel calcio europeo con Berlusconi. Ed è una situazione non paragonabile con il PSG che spende da una decade fantamilioni ogni anno per vincere il ridicolo campionato francese.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2368050 ha scritto:


> Esatto anche perché tutti i giocatori del Milan sono stati comprati dal Milan e non dal uno stato sovrano, il PSG non ha speso un euro per Mbappé+Neymar i 500M li ha messi il Qatar.



Esatto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Giugno 2021)

E noi facciamo andare via uno che potenzialmente vale 60 milioni a zero


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Giugno 2021)

davidelynch;2367919 ha scritto:


> E 1, vediamo quanti ne dovranno vendere per iscriversi al prossimo campionato.



Contando Eriksen siamo già a 2 e non venitemi a dire che il turco traditore è più forte. Aspetto il terzo addio.


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2368037 ha scritto:


> noi non avevamo dietro un intero Stato che ha pure corrotto funzionari per portare i mondiali in Qatar





Mika;2368050 ha scritto:


> Esatto anche perché tutti i giocatori del Milan sono stati comprati dal Milan e non dal uno stato sovrano, il PSG non ha speso un euro per Mbappé+Neymar i 500M li ha messi il Qatar.





Rivera10;2368064 ha scritto:


> Oh veramente? Quel Milan partiva dai giovani del vivaio come Maldini, Baresi, Galli e Costacurta. Tassotti ed Evani c' erano già, prendemmo Ancelotti che era unanimemente giudicato un catorcio e Van Basten per un tozzo di pane. Gli acquisti veramente costosi furono Donadoni e Gullit. A me non pare che fossimo il PSG di allora e tu?Nel 91/92 facemmo davvero i fuochi d' artificio ma non è che le altre stessero a guardare. La Juve di Maifredi venne tirata su dal nulla spendendo cifre monstre e non vincendo una cippa. Quindi,per favore basta con questa storia che abbiamo fatto chissà che razzie nel calcio europeo con Berlusconi. Ed è una situazione non paragonabile con il PSG che spende da una decade fantamilioni ogni anno per vincere il ridicolo campionato francese.



Ma a voi davvero interessano ste robe quando guardate le partite  ? Ma chi siete, i nipoti di Gazidis ? Quindi se domani il fratello di Al Khelafi ci acquista e porta a Milano Halaand e Sancho non va bene perché sono soldi sporchi ed é brutto e cattivo? Non ho più parole  io continuo a guardare le partite, al resto pensateci voi

NB cash pulito e limpido quello del Berlusca fra l altro


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2368071 ha scritto:


> E noi facciamo andare via uno che potenzialmente vale 60 milioni a zero



Chi Donnarumma? Ricordiamo che Raiola aveva richiesto al suo assistito *10M+bonus + 20M di commissine per 2 anni di contratto con clausola di 30M il prossimo anno se non si fosse andati in CL*. Se il Milan avesse accettato la dirigenza sarebbe stata da internare tutta. 

Precedentemente NESSUNO ha mai fatto un offerta per Donnarumma oltre al PSG (20+Aoreola) rifiutata da Donnarumma prima ancora che il Milan dicesse si o no.

Di che parliamo?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



L' inter si sta ridimensionando peggio di noi.

Non ne trovano più uno forte come Hakimi, ci hanno guadagnato una 30ina di milioni, nulla di che.

Certo che... che culo i tifosi del PSG, speriamo il loro piano di espansione non funzioni come credono ( e per me andrà cosi), poi si stuferanno sicuramente.
Prima o poi la smetteranno di sperperare cosi.

Comunque, sta bene a tutto il sistema questa situazione. 
Almeno tolgono un po' di petrodollari a questi mediorientali e finiscono nel calcio.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2367963 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha soldi..poi senti che il Real tratta Haland e Mbappe, in Premier non hanno problemi etc...



Va beh, ma sono le favole da raccontare al tifoso medio quelle.

Superlega chiusa, diritti tv, vogliono solo continuare a guadagnare sempre più e basta.

Si chiama avidità, il calcio sarebbe tale e quale anche con ingaggi ridotti dell' 80%, identico spaccato.

Si inventano e si creano e si risolvono "crisi" da soli, fanno tutto loro.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2368050 ha scritto:


> Esatto anche perché tutti i giocatori del Milan sono stati comprati dal Milan e non dal uno stato sovrano, il PSG non ha speso un euro per Mbappé+Neymar i 500M li ha messi il Qatar.





Dexter;2368080 ha scritto:


> Ma a voi davvero interessano ste robe quando guardate le partite  ? Ma chi siete, i nipoti di Gazidis ? Quindi se domani il fratello di Al Khelafi ci acquista e porta a Milano Halaand e Sancho non va bene perché sono soldi sporchi ed é brutto e cattivo? Non ho più parole  io continuo a guardare le partite, al resto pensateci voi
> 
> NB cash pulito e limpido quello del Berlusca fra l altro



Come quello dei Moratti, Agnelli& co. Per quanto mi riguarda ti ho quotato perché hai fatto un paragone che non esiste tra due realtà molto diverse tra loro. Poi, per quanto riguarda il PSG può fare quello che vuole con il denaro( pecunia non olet) e io sono il primo critico di Eliott ma ad oggi il Milan è di Eliott e dobbiamo sperare di fare lo stadio nel più breve tempo possibile e di conseguire risultati di qualche rilievo all'insegna del mantra della "sostenibilità".Quando torneremo nelle mani di qualcuno realmente interessato a vincere allora sarà tutt' altra aria.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2021)

Il galgio dela genteh!!!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2368086 ha scritto:


> Chi Donnarumma? Ricordiamo che Raiola aveva richiesto al suo assistito *10M+bonus + 20M di commissine per 2 anni di contratto con clausola di 30M il prossimo anno se non si fosse andati in CL*. Se il Milan avesse accettato la dirigenza sarebbe stata da internare tutta.
> 
> Precedentemente NESSUNO ha mai fatto un offerta per Donnarumma oltre al PSG (20+Aoreola) rifiutata da Donnarumma prima ancora che il Milan dicesse si o no.
> 
> Di che parliamo?



Parliamo della favola della volpe e l'uva. Magari a qualcuno piace andare a letto pensando a questo, peccato che l'UNICA incontrovertibile verità è che Donnarumma è il portiere più promettente che ci sia in circolazione per la sua età. Probabilmente futuro portiere della nazionale italiana per i prossimi 10 anni. Se non lo vendevi adesso lo vendevi dopo o dovevi venderlo prima.
Ammesso e concesso avessero chiesto quei soldi ci si sedeva a un tavolo e si trovava a forza un punto d'incontro, poi tra due tre anni lo si sarebbe venduto minimo a 50 milioni.


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2368114 ha scritto:


> Parliamo della favola della volpe e l'uva. Magari a qualcuno piace andare a letto pensando a questo, peccato che l'UNICA incontrovertibile verità è che Donnarumma è il portiere più promettente che ci sia in circolazione per la sua età. Probabilmente futuro portiere della nazionale italiana per i prossimi 10 anni. Se non lo vendevi adesso lo vendevi dopo o dovevi venderlo prima.
> Ammesso e concesso avessero chiesto quei soldi ci si sedeva a un tavolo e si trovava a forza un punto d'incontro, poi tra due tre anni lo si sarebbe venduto minimo a 50 milioni.



Eh... lo vendevi adesso o prima intanto nei 4 anni di contratto che si è fatto a 6M+bonus non ci hanno mai fatto un offerta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Giugno 2021)

Pampu7;2367909 ha scritto:


> eh ma c'è il ffp, poche storie chi vuole investire lo fa, che poi non vincano mai nulla in europa è questione di dna europeo



Infatti, sospeso il FPF si é vista, immediata, la conseguenza. Il calcio degli sceicchi. Quello che odio con tutto me stesso. 

Per me é il male piú grande del calcio.


----------



## Zenos (23 Giugno 2021)

KILPIN_91;2367911 ha scritto:


> Il calcio della gente.
> 
> Ricordiamolo sempre,a quei deficenti della uefa



Io lo ricorderei più ai nostri ragionieri.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



La uefa vigilera' , statene certi : una bella multina e giustizia sarà fatta.
Ma quant'è bello e giusto il fpf ?
Chi vuole spendere lo fa lo stesso, chi non vuole spendere ha la scusa per non farlo. 
E vissero tutti felici e contenti.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2368149 ha scritto:


> La uefa vigilera' , statene certi : una bella multina e giustizia sarà fatta.
> Ma quant'è bello e giusto il fpf ?
> Chi vuole spendere lo fa lo stesso, chi non vuole spendere ha la scusa per non farlo.
> E vissero tutti felici e contenti.



Praticamente hai descritto il libero mercato.


----------



## Milanlove (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2367916 ha scritto:


> 40 andranno girati al Real Madrid visto che non l'hanno ancora pagato, in pratica guadagnano 30M. Poi facile vendere Hakimi, vai a vendere Krunic se riesci. Loro hanno venduto un titolare, noi i titolari stiamo cercando di tenerli. Prima di bussare dall'Inter per Hakimi hanno bussato da noi per Theo e abbiamo detto no grazie. Ora tutto ok ma santificare sempre gli altri e fare passare i nostri da incapaci ogni santa volta anche no.



Noi i titolari li vendiamo a 0 euro.


----------



## mil77 (23 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2368149 ha scritto:


> La uefa vigilera' , statene certi : una bella multina e giustizia sarà fatta.
> Ma quant'è bello e giusto il fpf ?
> Chi vuole spendere lo fa lo stesso, chi non vuole spendere ha la scusa per non farlo.
> E vissero tutti felici e contenti.



Si però il fpf è quasi due anni che non c'è più....


----------



## mil77 (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanlove;2368181 ha scritto:


> Noi i titolari li vendiamo a 0 euro.



Certo perché x scelta li teniamo e non vogliamo venderli


----------



## Milanlove (23 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367928 ha scritto:


> un altro completamente fuori rosa venduto a 60 quando tutti dicevano che era invendibile, ed aveva un ingaggio mostruoso.
> incredibile.



Fuori rosa perchè l'avevano messo loro fuori rosa (da capitano e faro indiscusso della squadra) e obbligato a cercarsi una nuova squadra. Questa è la disciplina, questo vuol dire non piegarsi alle bizze di calciatori e procuratori? Una pacchia. 

Non noi che per farci rispettare facciamo giocare tutti fino all'ultimo minuto di contratto, gli facciamo offerte fino all'ultimo minuto di contratto, li coccoliamo e poi... Gli facciamo scegliere in tranquillità la squadra più forte e che gli dà più soldi per liberarli poi a zero. E ci vantiamo di aver tenuto la schiena diritta. &#65533;&#65533; Ma meglio di così cosa potevano ricevere calciatori e procuratori? Una pacchia per loro. 

Immagino ora Kessie come starà portando avanti la trattativa di rinnovo.


----------



## Milanlove (23 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2368193 ha scritto:


> Certo perché x scelta li teniamo e non vogliamo venderli



Per ora abbiamo fatto così, dati di fatto alla mano. Ovviamente non è stata una strategia scelta, ma una situazione in cui ci siamo andati a cacciare per errori di valutazione nostri. Li abbiamo tenuti pensando di poter rinnovare e poi ci siamo ritrovati col cerino in mano.
Con Kessie stiamo facendo la stessa cosa. Siamo di nuovo in ritardo. O la situazione la si sblocca nei prossimi 15 massimo 20 giorni, o siamo punto e capo anche con lui.


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanlove;2368181 ha scritto:


> Noi i titolari li vendiamo a 0 euro.



La prossima volta Maldini deve minacciarli con una pistola per farli rinnovare a condizioni favorevoli. Fino a un mese qui era uno scandalo dare 12M ad un portiere e 5 M al turco, ora ha sbagliato la società.


----------



## Milanlove (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2368210 ha scritto:


> La prossima volta Maldini deve minacciarli con una pistola per farli rinnovare a condizioni favorevoli. Fino a un mese qui era uno scandalo dare 12M ad un portiere e 5 M al turco, ora ha sbagliato la società.



Si rinnova prima o si cede come fanno tutti. Pure nei casi spinosi come l'Inter con Icardi o la Juve con Pogba.
Non ci si riduce a fare le trattative di rinnovo a un mese dalla scadenza del contratto.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2368193 ha scritto:


> Certo perché x scelta li teniamo e non vogliamo venderli


OK.
Secondo te è la scelta giusta?


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanlove;2368212 ha scritto:


> Si rinnova prima o si cede come fanno tutti. Pure nei casi spinosi come l'Inter con Icardi o la Juve con Pogba.
> Non ci si riduce a fare le trattative di rinnovo a un mese dalla scadenza del contratto.



Per cedere bisogna essere in tre, ovvero venditore, compratore e giocatore.


Calhanoglu: non lo ha mai chiesto nessuno e se non ci fosse stato il malore di Eriksen non lo calcolava nemmeno l'Inter

Donnarumma: In 4 anni lo ha chiesto solo il PSG lo scorso anno per 20M+Areola (e qui dentro ho letto isterismi perché 20M erano pochi e Areola era mediocre) e il giocatore ha detto no il Milan ci stava pensando.

Ripeto, dire "bisognava vederli prima" ma non è un videogioco che appena metti il giocatore in vendita basta che abbia nello script "34 partite giocate" e subito viene cercato al prezzo che vuoi te. Siamo nella realtà non un manageriale calcistico.

Mi piacerebbe sapere come avresti commentato se avessimo rinnovato a 5+1 M Calhanoglu e 12 M Donnarumma alle condizioni di Raiola (biennale).

Calhanoglu sarebbe rimasto sul groppone fino a scadenza, Donnarumma sarebbe andato via a zero perché se Raiola vuole mandare via a 0 un suo assistito lo fa rifiutando tutte le offerte.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanlove;2368212 ha scritto:


> Si rinnova prima o si cede come fanno tutti. Pure nei casi spinosi come l'Inter con Icardi o la Juve con Pogba.
> Non ci si riduce a fare le trattative di rinnovo a un mese dalla scadenza del contratto.



Come facevano tutti , ormai i giocatori e soprattutto i procuratori hanno capito che andare in scadenza è lo scenario migliore per ottenere i soldi desiderati. Ramos alaba e aguero sono andati via a zero e ad oggi mbappe ha detto che non vuole rinnovare


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368228 ha scritto:


> Come facevano tutti , ormai i giocatori e soprattutto i procuratori hanno capito che andare in scadenza è lo scenario migliore per ottenere i soldi desiderati. Ramos alaba e aguero sono andati via a zero e ad oggi mbappe ha detto che non vuole rinnovare



Con Mbappe sarà divertente vedere come si evolve la situazione, lhanno pagato 180 mln e rischiano di non prendere una lira


----------



## mil77 (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanlove;2368208 ha scritto:


> Per ora abbiamo fatto così, dati di fatto alla mano. Ovviamente non è stata una strategia scelta, ma una situazione in cui ci siamo andati a cacciare per errori di valutazione nostri. Li abbiamo tenuti pensando di poter rinnovare e poi ci siamo ritrovati col cerino in mano.
> Con Kessie stiamo facendo la stessa cosa. Siamo di nuovo in ritardo. O la situazione la si sblocca nei prossimi 15 massimo 20 giorni, o siamo punto e capo anche con lui.



Sicuro sicuro? Perché a me sembra che elliot non faccia nulla x caso...io dico che se kessie non rinnova non lo vendiamo gioca con noi la prossima stagione e poi va via a 0.


----------



## mil77 (23 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2368225 ha scritto:


> OK.
> Secondo te è la scelta giusta?



Secondo me no. Secondo la società si. E farà così anche con kessie. Io se kessie non rinnova entro il 15 luglio lo venderei subito anche a 20 milioni pur di portare a casa qualcosa.


----------



## Milanlove (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2368226 ha scritto:


> Per cedere bisogna essere in tre, ovvero venditore, compratore e giocatore.
> 
> 
> Calhanoglu: non lo ha mai chiesto nessuno e se non ci fosse stato il malore di Eriksen non lo calcolava nemmeno l'Inter
> ...


Ma se fosse tutto inevitabile come dici tu e tutto nelle mani dei calciatori (questo vuol dire o prendi la pistola o non puoi fare niente), mi spieghi per quale oscuro motivo kessie dovrebbe rinnovare oggi e non aspettare almeno 6 mesi quando sarà libero di accordarsi con chiunque chiedendo uno stipendio sicuramente più alto di quello che potrebbe prendere ora?
Perderemo a 0 pure Kessie? 

Tu semplicemente non ti devi ridurre all'ultimo anno di contratto con un calciatore. Donnarumma e Calhanglu erano 2 giocatori vendibili. Uno è andato al psg, l'altro all'inter. Alle cifre che volevano, in squadre più forti. Questi sono fatti, non congetture, ipotesi, ricostruzioni soggettive o interpretazioni di situazioni. Non ci sono più i "ma chi mai gli darà quei soldi", "ma chi mai lo prende questo", "non li vuole nessuno". 
Bisognava muoversi prima e li vendevi. I giocatori vanno messi in vendita se li vuoi vendere. 
Ad oggi non ho sentito offerte per Bennacer, per Lukaku, per Kulusevski, per Pellegrini o per chissà chi altro. Vuol dire che questi non sono vendibili? No. Vuol dire che semplicemente non sono in vendita.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368228 ha scritto:


> Come facevano tutti , ormai i giocatori e soprattutto i procuratori hanno capito che andare in scadenza è lo scenario migliore per ottenere i soldi desiderati. Ramos alaba e aguero sono andati via a zero e ad oggi mbappe ha detto che non vuole rinnovare



Ricordi Kakà? Non veniva mai lasciato con meno di 2 anni di contratto residuo.

Se credevi in Kessie, dovevi rinnovarlo 2 anni fa, avrebbe accettato al 100%
Dovremmo fare lo stesso con Bennacer e Theo, a 3 milioni l' anno netti questi firmano IERI.
Altrimenti rischiano di giocare altri 2/3 anni a "pochi" soldi.


----------



## Milanlove (23 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2368241 ha scritto:


> Sicuro sicuro? Perché a me sembra che elliot non faccia nulla x caso...io dico che se kessie non rinnova non lo vendiamo gioca con noi la prossima stagione e poi va via a 0.



Eh appunto. Quello che dicevo io.
Noi i titolari li facciamo giocare fino all'ultimo. Gli facciamo offerte paracadute senza data di scadenza in modo tale che loro fino all'ultimo giorno di contratto sono liberi di fare quello che vogliono. Quello che vogliono.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanlove;2368247 ha scritto:


> Ma se fosse tutto inevitabile come dici tu e tutto nelle mani dei calciatori (questo vuol dire o prendi la pistola o non puoi fare niente), mi spieghi per quale oscuro motivo kessie dovrebbe rinnovare oggi e non aspettare almeno 6 mesi quando sarà libero di accordarsi con chiunque chiedendo uno stipendio sicuramente più alto di quello che potrebbe prendere ora?
> Perderemo a 0 pure Kessie?
> 
> Tu semplicemente non ti devi ridurre all'ultimo anno di contratto con un calciatore. Donnarumma e Calhanglu erano 2 giocatori vendibili. Uno è andato al psg, l'altro all'inter. Alle cifre che volevano, in squadre più forti. Questi sono fatti, non congetture, ipotesi, ricostruzioni soggettive o interpretazioni di situazioni. Non ci sono più i "ma chi mai gli darà quei soldi", "ma chi mai lo prende questo", "non li vuole nessuno".
> ...



Opure che non c'è nessuno disposto a pagare il cartellino e a corrispondere un megacontratto


----------



## Milanlove (23 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368228 ha scritto:


> Come facevano tutti , ormai i giocatori e soprattutto i procuratori hanno capito che andare in scadenza è lo scenario migliore per ottenere i soldi desiderati. Ramos alaba e aguero sono andati via a zero e ad oggi mbappe ha detto che non vuole rinnovare



Anche Neymar aveva detto così e poi...
E comunque, voglio proprio vedere se Mbappè va via a 0.


----------



## Milanlove (23 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368256 ha scritto:


> Opure che non c'è nessuno disposto a pagare il cartellino e a corrispondere un megacontratto



Il mega contratto nasce quando ti fai tirare per il collo perchè ti metti in una situazione di inferiorità.
Più tardi ti metti a trattare il rinnovo, più ti fai tirare per il collo.


----------



## Cantastorie (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanlove;2368212 ha scritto:


> Si rinnova prima o si cede come fanno tutti. Pure nei casi spinosi come l'Inter con Icardi o la Juve con Pogba.
> Non ci si riduce a fare le trattative di rinnovo a un mese dalla scadenza del contratto.



Ma guarda che non è che abbiano aspettato l'ultimo mese... Semplicemente se uno vuole andarsene a 0 rifiuta tutte le proposte di rinnovo e basta.
Tipo Depay.


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanlove;2368247 ha scritto:


> Ma se fosse tutto inevitabile come dici tu e tutto nelle mani dei calciatori (questo vuol dire o prendi la pistola o non puoi fare niente), mi spieghi per quale oscuro motivo *kessie dovrebbe rinnovare oggi e non aspettare almeno 6 mesi quando sarà libero di accordarsi con chiunque *chiedendo uno stipendio sicuramente più alto di quello che potrebbe prendere ora?
> Perderemo a 0 pure Kessie?
> 
> Tu semplicemente non ti devi ridurre all'ultimo anno di contratto con un calciatore. Donnarumma e Calhanglu erano 2 giocatori vendibili. Uno è andato al psg, l'altro all'inter. Alle cifre che volevano, in squadre più forti. Questi sono fatti, non congetture, ipotesi, ricostruzioni soggettive o interpretazioni di situazioni. Non ci sono più i "ma chi mai gli darà quei soldi", "ma chi mai lo prende questo", "non li vuole nessuno".
> ...



Quello dipende dalla volontà del giocatore o onestà del procuratore. Ma come scritto da qualcun altro si va verso lo strapotere dei procuratori e la perdita dei giocatori a 0 come accade nella NBA. Se sei il PSG di turno puoi dare la Luna al giocatore, se hai un bilancio non bello e devi attenerti ad esso oltre un tot non puoi offrire al giocatore e la sta al lato umano del procuratore/giocatore.


----------



## Milanlove (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2368263 ha scritto:


> Quello dipende dalla volontà del giocatore o onestà del procuratore. Ma come scritto da qualcun altro si va verso lo strapotere dei procuratori e la perdita dei giocatori a 0 come accade nella NBA. Se sei il PSG di turno puoi dare la Luna al giocatore, se hai un bilancio non bello e devi attenerti ad esso oltre un tot non puoi offrire al giocatore e la sta al lato umano del procurtore/giocatore.



Ma dai, se avessi messo 2 anni fa Donnarumma in vendita a 40 milioni, trovavi la fila.
Non capisco perché noi per il suo sostituto abbiamo pagato un cartellino e non ne abbiamo preso uno a 0 in questo mercato stile NBA.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanlove;2368206 ha scritto:


> Fuori rosa perchè l'avevano messo loro fuori rosa (da capitano e faro indiscusso della squadra) e obbligato a cercarsi una nuova squadra. Questa è la disciplina, questo vuol dire non piegarsi alle bizze di calciatori e procuratori? Una pacchia.
> 
> Non noi che per farci rispettare facciamo giocare tutti fino all'ultimo minuto di contratto, gli facciamo offerte fino all'ultimo minuto di contratto, li coccoliamo e poi... Gli facciamo scegliere in tranquillità la squadra più forte e che gli dà più soldi per liberarli poi a zero. *E ci vantiamo di aver tenuto la schiena diritta.* &#65533;&#65533; Ma meglio di così cosa potevano ricevere calciatori e procuratori? Una pacchia per loro.
> 
> Immagino ora Kessie come starà portando avanti la trattativa di rinnovo.



ma la storia della schiena dritta infatti è tragicomica.
non so chi l'abbia tirata fuori e mi stupisco di chi ci va a dietro... 
schiena dritta a casa nostra significa leccare il culo a chi se ne va a zero fino alla fine e non offrire il doppio del loro valore... bah alla faccia della schiena dritta. io la chiamo cretinaggine pensa te.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2368251 ha scritto:


> Ricordi Kakà? Non veniva mai lasciato con meno di 2 anni di contratto residuo.
> 
> Se credevi in Kessie, dovevi rinnovarlo 2 anni fa, avrebbe accettato al 100%
> Dovremmo fare lo stesso con Bennacer e Theo, a 3 milioni l' anno netti questi firmano IERI.
> Altrimenti rischiano di giocare altri 2/3 anni a "pochi" soldi.



KaKa stiamo parlando di ere geologiche fa. Ripeto Ramos è andato via a zero dal real, aguero a zero dal city, alaba dal Bayer e mbappe fino ad ora non ha rinnovato e di certo lo sceicco non ha problemi di tetto di ingaggio. Ora va di moda così , ai tempi di kaka andava di moda bussare in società per chiedere il ritocco di ingaggio dopo due partite giocate bene


----------



## iceman. (23 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368271 ha scritto:


> KaKa stiamo parlando di ere geologiche fa. Ripeto Ramos è andato via a zero dal real, aguero a zero dal city, alaba dal Bayer e mbappe fino ad ora non ha rinnovato e di certo lo sceicco non ha problemi di tetto di ingaggio. Ora va di moda così , ai tempi di kaka andava di moda bussare in società per chiedere il ritocco di ingaggio dopo due partite giocate bene



Qua mi pare lo stesso eh...
Chalanoglu ha fatto 6 partite decenti in 4 anni e ha preteso un super ingaggio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Giugno 2021)

iceman.;2368272 ha scritto:


> Qua mi pare lo stesso eh...
> Chalanoglu ha fatto 6 partite decenti in 4 anni e ha preteso un super ingaggio.



Ma questo non c entra con la questione rinnovi, ha avuto calo il turco per la disgrazia accorsa al danese. Cmq per farla breve se il problema giocatori in scadenza fosse solo una cosa nostra si poteva dire che siamo noi fessi, ma qua è un problema di tutti visti gli esempi illustri che ho fatto


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanlove;2368269 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, se avessi messo 2 anni fa Donnarumma in vendita a 40 milioni, trovavi la fila.
> Non capisco perché noi per il suo sostituto abbiamo pagato un cartellino e non ne abbiamo preso uno a 0 in questo mercato stile NBA.



Ti rifaccio la domanda in maniera più facile.

Te sei Maldini, offri a Donnarumma uno dato rinnovo e a Calhanoglu un altro dato rinnovo.

Raiola agente di Donnarumma dice "no voglio 20M di commissione e 10 a Gianluigi"
L'agente di Calhanoglu dicono "No, voglio che Hakan prenda 5 Milioni minimo + bonus e io commissione da 3.5 M"

Maldini dice "no, questo è il massimo che possiamo offrirti"

Raiola "Te lo porto a scadenza"
Agente Calhanoglu "Ci risentiamo tra un mese"

Passa un mese. Il Milan riceve offerta del PSG di 20M + Areola e ci pensa, chiama Raiola, esso tratta e Raiola non accetta l'offerta del PSG.

L'agente di Calhanoglu ripassa per chiedere stesso stipendio per il suo assistito ma il Milan dice no, intanto NON arrivano offerte nelle varie sessioni di mercato estivo e invernale.

Arriva Giugno, scadenza. Raiola ha deciso di mandarlo a scadenza, il PSG non deve versare 20M al Milan e offre al giocatore di più e i 20M del cartellino che non da al Milan li da all'agente invece di dare 20 al Milan, 20 all'agente 12 all'anno per 5 anni al giocatore.

Agente di Chalanoglu non ha offerte, il Milan è l'unica allora dice "Hakan ora ha gli Europei ne riparliamo a europei conclusi per Hakan" sperando che Hakan fa un grande europeo.

Hakan fallisce l'europeo. Eriksen si sente male e in Italia non può più giocare. Riceve la telefonata di Marotta che non potendo spendere soldi deve rimpiazzare Erikesen che prendeva più di Hakan. Da 5+1. Nel mentre il procuratore di Hakan non si fa più sentire e non avverte il Milan che ha una offerta dell'Inter. Il Milan non lo sa. Hakan va via.

Ora è più chiaro?

Per Kessie, il Milan offre massimo 4.5M, Kessie ne vuole 6. Se Kessie non accetta magari i 4.5 fissi o i 5 fissi + bonus non firma. Il Milan deve venderlo, bene. Se arriva un offerta valida e il giocatore accetta la destinazione e il procuratore accetta la commissione va via se no va a scadenza e chi lo prende risparmia i soldi da dare al Milan e li gira al procuratore.

Ora è più chiaro?

Altra domanda, Te nell'estate 2019 avresti rinnovato Calhanoglu alle richieste di Calhanglu e senza avere offerte da altre squadre di vendita. Perchè NON ha mai avuto offerte in tutti questi anni al Milan. Nessuno lo ha mai chiesto, nemmeno sondato. Se nessuno lo vuole a chi lo vendi?

Esempio te hai una macchina vecchia di 30 anni che vuoi vendere, metti annuncio ma nessuno ti chiama, cosa fai? la vendi a chi? La rottami e bon, ci guadagni molto meno. (non rinnovi e risparmi ingaggio visto che se nessuno l'ha chiesto quando prendeva 2.5 M figurarsi se qualcuno te lo chiede, a 27/30 anni a 5M di euro l'anno dopo un Europeo di melma. Hakan ha trovato squadra per ciò che è accaduto a Eriksen se no l'Inter non lo calcolava)


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368271 ha scritto:


> KaKa stiamo parlando di ere geologiche fa. Ripeto Ramos è andato via a zero dal real, aguero a zero dal city, alaba dal Bayer e mbappe fino ad ora non ha rinnovato e di certo lo sceicco non ha problemi di tetto di ingaggio. Ora va di moda così , ai tempi di kaka andava di moda bussare in società per chiedere il ritocco di ingaggio dopo due partite giocate bene



I giocatori che hai menzionati sono tutti sopra i 30 .

Pensa i nostri non solo li prendono con un età bassa quindi...domani li possono rivendere ,i 30enni te li tieni fino alla fine.

Tipo: ci danno 0, lo fanno giocare e fra qualche anno lo rivendono anche, non solo ci hanno scipato il giocatore senza darci una lira, e poi lo rivendono guadagnondoci pure.

Perdere un 30 enne non fa male come perderne uno di22/23/24 anni su questo si dovrebbe essere tutti d'accordo penso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2368289 ha scritto:


> I giocatori che hai menzionati sono tutti sopra i 30 .
> 
> Pensa i nostri non solo li prendono con un età bassa quindi...domani li possono rivendere ,i 30enni te li tieni fino alla fine.
> 
> ...



Mbappe non credo abbia 30 anni, alaba 28


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2368280 ha scritto:


> Ti rifaccio la domanda in maniera più facile.
> 
> Te sei Maldini, offri a Donnarumma uno dato rinnovo e a Calhanoglu un altro dato rinnovo.
> 
> ...



Non è forse il caso di prendere un DS vero e lasciare Maldini a fare l'osservatore?

Cosa aspetta il mondo del calcio a fare una riforma e sfancul4re i procuratori e mettere i tetti salariali?

Cosa stanno aspettando?

E poi dicono NO alla Superlega


----------



## Mika (24 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2368298 ha scritto:


> Non è forse il caso di prendere un DS vero e lasciare Maldini a fare l'osservatore?
> 
> Cosa aspetta il mondo del calcio a fare una riforma e sfancul4re i procuratori e mettere i tetti salariali?
> 
> ...



Poteva essere anche il Dio dei DS, ma sarebbe finita sempre così. Raiola voleva fare andare via a 0 Donnarumma e lo ha fatto andare via a 0 ha rifiutato il PSG un anno fa e avrebbe rifiutato tutte le offerte che non comprendessero 10M+ al giocatore e 20M a lui. Oramai se non l'avete capito i giocatori non appartengono più alla squadra ma ai procuratori, se loro vogliono portarlo a 0 lo fanno rifiutando tutte le offerte che arrivano se non sono quella che loro vogliono punto. 

Calhanogu sarebbe andato via a 0 perché il Milan non voleva strapagarlo giustamente. Se non ci fosse stato il fatto di Eriksen avrebbe rinnovato a 4M con noi ma appena ha trovato uno che dasse lui anche solo 500K in più sarebbe andato la.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



Pronti via e l'Inda perde il piu forte giocatore in rosa, oltre che il piu forte giocatore di tutta la serie A. Che va ad aggiungersi a Eriksen, non pincopallino, e Gonde.

Vediamo come va la nostra estate, ma mi pare che la concorrenza non si stia propriamente rinforzando...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2368237 ha scritto:


> Con Mbappe sarà divertente vedere come si evolve la situazione, lhanno pagato 180 mln e rischiano di non prendere una lira



vero sarà divertente. per me rinnova sicuro, non va via a zero bello come il sole come se fosse da noi.

ad ogni modo a loro frega zero i soldi li cagano e non essendoci FPF è come fosse niente, sarebbe solo una questione di puntiglio.


----------



## bmb (24 Giugno 2021)

Quanto è bello il calcio dei tifosi comunque.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2368243 ha scritto:


> Secondo me no. Secondo la società si. E farà così anche con kessie. Io se kessie non rinnova entro il 15 luglio lo venderei subito anche a 20 milioni pur di portare a casa qualcosa.



a questo punto è vero che è ancora di berlusconi, perchè farlo volontariamente è autosabotaggio.
almeno se non è volontario puoi parlare di incompetenza...

ma tra incompetenza e autosabotaggio nno siamo messi troppo bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2368289 ha scritto:


> I giocatori che hai menzionati sono tutti sopra i 30 .
> 
> Pensa i nostri non solo li prendono con un età bassa quindi...domani li possono rivendere ,i 30enni te li tieni fino alla fine.
> 
> ...



lascia perdere, è inutile. vanno a cercare 1 caso su 10.000 in giro per l'europa per trovare la giustificazione, quando noi ne abbiamo già 2 e ne stanno per arrivare altri 2. e altri 2 per il 2023.
sembrano tutti piccoli mauro suma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368015 ha scritto:


> se compra da noi ci odia, se compra da loro li aiuta.
> 
> non fa una piega.



Se compra da loro offre 60 milioni per icardi esubero o 70 per hakimi...da noi invece prende Gigio a zero (o offre cose oscene tipo Aurier + 10 milioni) etc..leggera differenza


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2021)

Raryof;2367975 ha scritto:


> In tanti danno per scontata la super plusva che faranno con Lauerato ma io non sono così sicuro, a parte il Psg per Hakimi nessuno spenderà vagonate di € per lui, figuriamoci 70-80 mln che non li vale nemmeno, quello è il prezzo di Lukaku non di un mediocre attaccante argentino.
> Per l'argentino se prenderanno 40-45 mln sarà già tanto.



Su Lautaro il Barca ha mollato credo scegliendo Aguero..poi dipende se magari si liberano di quel floppone di Griezzmann


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2368407 ha scritto:


> Su Lautaro il Barca ha mollato credo scegliendo Aguero..poi dipende se magari si liberano di quel floppone di Griezzmann



Eh si il Barca l'anno prossimo ha (se rinnova il 10) Messi Griezmann Dembele Aguero e Depay in attacco. Mi sembrano decisamente troppi galli per un pollaio solo.

Ma tanto al Barca non ne azzeccano una da anni, quindi c'è da aspettarsi di tutto. Sono diventati specialisti in disastri ormai.

Il PSG invece è sempre discutibile, ma un minimo di equilibrio e logica la sta mantenendo seppure mi pare anche lui indirizzato verso la collezione di figurine, ovvero la ricetta per il disastro imminente.


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368363 ha scritto:


> lascia perdere, è inutile. vanno a cercare 1 caso su 10.000 in giro per l'europa per trovare la giustificazione, quando noi ne abbiamo già 2 e ne stanno per arrivare altri 2. e altri 2 per il 2023.
> sembrano tutti piccoli mauro suma.



Io penso che un po stia cambiando il mondo del calcio....se guardi solo in italia quanti giocatori, anche sotto i 30 anni, sono in scadenza del 2022 ti spaventi, cose che fino a due anni fa erano impossibili....a parte quelli del Milan i casi più eclatanti sono Dybala, Pellegrini, Brozovic, Belotti, Freuler, Milenkovic, Pessina, Boga, Strakosha, Luis Felipe, Zaccagni. E se vuoi contare anche chi ha 30 anni c'è anche Insigne.


----------



## Manue (24 Giugno 2021)

E' divertente leggere che c'è qualcosa che pensa che in caso di vendita, il prezzo lo fa il venditore ...

in barba a tutte le più banali leggi di mercato.


top


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368363 ha scritto:


> lascia perdere, è inutile. vanno a cercare 1 caso su 10.000 in giro per l'europa per trovare la giustificazione, quando noi ne abbiamo già 2 e ne stanno per arrivare altri 2. e altri 2 per il 2023.
> sembrano tutti piccoli mauro suma.



Si, di fronte a certe risposte rimani senza parole.

Questa storia della rivendibilta me l'ha fatta notare un mio amico milanista.

Nel caso di un giovane c'è un aggravante, che nei 30enni non c'è, se lo possono rivendere.

Dovrebbe essere cosi: 1- lo compri 
2- lo si rivende
A poco a tanto è un altro discorso basta che entra qualcosa.

Da noi funziona cosi: 1- lo compri
2 - lo regali
3 - lo prendono grati
4 - lo rivendono 
Quindi ricapitolando: noi lo paghiamo- gli altri lo prendono gratis- quando se gli va lo rivendono poco o tanto non ha importanza perché per l'oro e tutto guadagno.

Morale della storia? Chissà se qualcuno la sa


----------



## Raryof (24 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2368407 ha scritto:


> Su Lautaro il Barca ha mollato credo scegliendo Aguero..poi dipende se magari si liberano di quel floppone di Griezzmann



Anche Depay no? considerato che rinnoveranno Messi non credo ci sarà posto per Lautaro nonostante la scontata uscita del floppone Griezmann.
Saranno prigionieri di Messi ancora per 3-4 anni però chissà, Lautaro forse potrebbe far comodo in Premiere ma è da vedere.
Di sicuro non faranno più di 50 mln e devono stare attenti perché Barella tra 20 giorni avrà mercato, c'è il Bayern su di lui e dovranno ritoccargli l'ingaggio bassissimo che prende se confrontato con quello di Calhanoglu che fa meno della metà della differenza.


----------



## Djici (24 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2368280 ha scritto:


> Ti rifaccio la domanda in maniera più facile.
> 
> Te sei Maldini, offri a Donnarumma uno dato rinnovo e a Calhanoglu un altro dato rinnovo.
> 
> ...



Perfetto.

L'unico modo per provare a forzare la mano e metterli fuori rosa. Però per farlo devi muoverti molto prima. Se fai un contratto di 5 anni, dopo 3 anni provi a rinnovare. Se non ci sta dopo 6 mesi lo metti in panchina fissa in modo che abbia voglia di sloggiare per non farsi l'ultimo anno di contratto in panchina dopo essersi già fatto 6 mesi.

Però per fare queste cose devi avere una società forte. Capace di spendere soldi.
Perché sono bravi tutti a dire a Calhanoglu e Dollarumma di andare in panchina.
Ma poi con chi giochiamo in porta visto che non potevamo nemmeno fare giocare il fratello? Ci ritrovavamo con 1 solo portiere e pure nettamente meno forte di dollarumma 
Se non giocava Calhanoglu (che faceva schifo) dovevi comunque prendere un altro giocatore in modo da rimpiazzarlo pure lui.

Certo i soldi ti tornano dietro quando hanno capito la situazione e accettano di andarsene.
Però inizialmente devi spendere soldi per rimpiazzare.

Pugno duro con tutti.
E se Kessie non vuole rinnovare e non vuole andarsene ora per potere andare via a zero... Ovviamente lo metto in panca tutto l'anno la gli dico anche di scordarsi la coppa d'Africa (sempre se il club può decidere di non mandarlo. Se invece il club non può bloccarlo allora si dimentica quel mese di stipendio.
Basta farsi prendere per le 00s


----------



## EmmePi (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2367958 ha scritto:


> nessuno ha sodi per hakimi adesso. c'erano solo loro dai.
> ricordi la juve che vendette ibra a 18 quando ne valeva molti di più? perchè era con l'acqua alla gola.
> 
> dollarumma sempre detto che andava venduto per 20-30M, così come romagnoli 15 van benissimo (marotta lo venderebbe a 30).
> ...



Su Kessiè oggi ti do ragione, magari il Benna per ora lo tengo, non si può smantellare completamente il centrocampo...

Per Kessiè scatenerei un'asta vista l'annata strepitosa del centrocampista, magari con offerte pseudo-farlocche fatte trapelare ai giornali, chissà qualche squadra inglese un'offertona dai 50 in su te la fa. Da vendere subito, questo è un altro che ha i "grilli per la testa" e si crede un top-player fatto... senza contare che ad oggi non ha vinto una cippa!


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2368433 ha scritto:


> Io penso che un po stia cambiando il mondo del calcio....se guardi solo in italia quanti giocatori, anche sotto i 30 anni, sono in scadenza del 2022 ti spaventi, cose che fino a due anni fa erano impossibili....a parte quelli del Milan i casi più eclatanti sono Dybala, Pellegrini, Brozovic, Belotti, Freuler, Milenkovic, Pessina, Boga, Strakosha, Luis Felipe, Zaccagni. E se vuoi contare anche chi ha 30 anni c'è anche Insigne.



Certo che qualcosa è cambiato, quando dico che la storia di Donnarumma ha fatto da Pioniere non ci vado molto lontano.

1- La colpe più gravi c'è l'hanno le squadre, non si ci siede tutti a un tavolo ,che quando qualcun si alza gli fregano le posate" i giocatori " non si fanno queste cose.

2- il rinnovo lo devi affrontare 2 anni prima ,1 non basta.


----------



## EmmePi (24 Giugno 2021)

Hellscream;2367967 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ne danno via un altro, non ci credo che Conte per uno solo andava via.



Beh, è stato detto e ridetto che servono almeno 100 milioni cash dal mercato, ovviamente al netto tra uscite ed entrate.

Tra l'altro non ho ben capito entro QUANDO devono avere queste plusvalenze. La chiusura bilancio non è il 30 giugno? Ma forse servono entro l'iscrizione al campionato e/o coppe.


----------



## koti (24 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



Partiranno altri big o dite che si limitano alla cessione di Hakimi?


----------



## EmmePi (24 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2367969 ha scritto:


> sarà ma dobbiamo svegliarci e fare un pò di grana. Romagnoli è il prossimo che se ne va a zero tra 12 mesi è. Visto che non è più parte del progetto, la sua cessione dovrebbe essere una priorità. Anche il panzone, visto l'infamata che ci ha fatto con Donnarumma, dovrebbe sbattersi un pò e trovare una offerta per il suo assistito da recapitarci



Per vecchia romagna etichetta rossonera al maiale gli conviene trovare entro l'estate una collocazione, anche perchè dopo un anno e mezzo di panchine non so chi e quale valutazione potrà ottenere nel 2022 senza contare che ha già perso gli europei con la Nazionale e quasi sicuramente perderebbe i mondiali!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368363 ha scritto:


> lascia perdere, è inutile. vanno a cercare 1 caso su 10.000 in giro per l'europa per trovare la giustificazione, quando noi ne abbiamo già 2 e ne stanno per arrivare altri 2. e altri 2 per il 2023.
> sembrano tutti piccoli mauro suma.



un caso su mille? ma tu in che universo parallelo vivi? 

rabiot preso dalla juve a zero quando aveva 24 anni, preso dal psg, la squadra di quello che non bada a spese e offre mille mila fantamilioni a tutti

ramsay sempre preso dalla juve questa volta dall'arsenal, aveva 29 anni 

emre can preso guardo un po sempre dalla juve e a zero, questa volta dal liverpool, quando fu preso nel 2018 aveva 24 anni 

fernando llorente, sempre juve maestra dei parametro zero, preso nel 2013 a 28 anni

kinglsay coman, sempre juve dal psg dello smiliardatore incallito, quando fu preso a zero dalla juve coman aveva 18 anni 

khedira sempre juve preso a zero dal real quando aveva 28 anni 

Lewandowski, il bayern lo ruba a zero dal dordmund, aveva 26 anni

Goretzka, sempre il bayer la juve di germania , lo piglia a zero dallo shalke a soli 23 anni 

e si potrebbe andare avanti per ore, proprio un caso su mille


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Giugno 2021)

EmmePi;2368449 ha scritto:


> Su Kessiè oggi ti do ragione, magari il Benna per ora lo tengo, non si può smantellare completamente il centrocampo...
> 
> Per Kessiè scatenerei un'asta vista l'annata strepitosa del centrocampista, magari con offerte pseudo-farlocche fatte trapelare ai giornali, chissà qualche squadra inglese un'offertona dai 50 in su te la fa. Da vendere subito, questo è un altro che ha i "grilli per la testa" e si crede un top-player fatto... senza contare che ad oggi non ha vinto una cippa!



Ma guarda che ieri ce stato Donnarumma oggi Kessie domani tutti gli altri.

Abbiamo accontentato il primo figlio ,tutti gli altri si comporteranno allo stesso modo.

Il segnale forte doveva essere dato con il primo,gli abbiamo fatto fare quella che voleva, prepariamoci che tutti gli altri vorrano abbandore il forte, e lo vorrano fare amodo loro


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Giugno 2021)

koti;2368454 ha scritto:


> Partiranno altri big o dite che si limitano alla cessione di Hakimi?



Magari parte Lautaro o Skrinniar, lunico insostituibile e Lukaku


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2368414 ha scritto:


> Eh si il Barca l'anno prossimo ha (se rinnova il 10) Messi Griezmann Dembele Aguero e Depay in attacco. Mi sembrano decisamente troppi galli per un pollaio solo.
> 
> Ma tanto al Barca non ne azzeccano una da anni, quindi c'è da aspettarsi di tutto. Sono diventati specialisti in disastri ormai.
> 
> Il PSG invece è sempre discutibile, ma un minimo di equilibrio e logica la sta mantenendo seppure mi pare anche lui indirizzato verso la collezione di figurine, ovvero la ricetta per il disastro imminente.



La collezione di figurine alla fine la fanno un po' tutti i top club...la verità è che il tifo impone che si faccia mercato, sempre..a volte un club che è già forte dovrebbe fermarsi e pensare al futuro invece che a rimpinzare la rosa..ma i tifosi vogliono il nome di grido..e se sei già coperto in tutti i ruoli alla fine che fai? Prendi le figurine..


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2368472 ha scritto:


> La collezione di figurine alla fine la fanno un po' tutti i top club...la verità è che il tifo impone che si faccia mercato, sempre..a volte un club che è già forte dovrebbe fermarsi e pensare al futuro invece che a rimpinzare la rosa..ma i tifosi vogliono il nome di grido..e se sei già coperto in tutti i ruoli alla fine che fai? Prendi le figurine..



Già. Poi pero vai a vedere e Barca e PSG non vincono nulla in Europa da molto tempo e quest'anno sono arrivate dietro a Atletico e Lille, spendendo rispettivamente il doppio e il quintuplo (!!!) delle due.

Forse questa politica non paga come si vuol far credere...

Spendere è un conto, i TOP club hanno i mezzi e li usano (anche se il Barca è messo molto male, come ha detto lo stesso Tebas ieri), buttare i soldi nel cesso un altro.

Per restare in tema, pure l'acquisto monstre di Hakimi è discutibile... chiunque sa benissimo che lui non è un terzino ma un esterno offensivo. Al Borussia nella difesa a 4 è sempre stato un disastro in fase difensiva, tanto che lo impiegavano pure da ala. Invece il PSG lo ha preso per la difesa a 4 proprio, come terzino puro... vedremo se avrà corretto i suoi difetti.


----------



## koti (24 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2368469 ha scritto:


> Magari parte Lautaro o Skrinniar, lunico insostituibile e Lukaku



Direi Lautaro. Non penso troveranno il pazzo che offre 50/60 milioni per un difensore centrale in periodo pandemia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2368474 ha scritto:


> Già. Poi pero vai a vedere e Barca e PSG non vincono nulla in Europa da molto tempo e quest'anno sono arrivate dietro a Atletico e Lille, spendendo rispettivamente il doppio e il quintuplo (!!!) delle due.
> 
> Forse questa politica non paga come si vuol far credere...
> 
> ...



questo è un altro dei problemi, prendere i giocatori pensando che si giochi a Fifa che uno dove lo metti cambia nulla...la verità è che un giocatore fuori ruolo perde tanto, se addirittura non diventa dannoso..


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2368405 ha scritto:


> Se compra da loro offre 60 milioni per icardi esubero o 70 per hakimi...da noi invece prende Gigio a zero (o offre cose oscene tipo Aurier + 10 milioni) etc..leggera differenza



ah be ma di chi è la colpa?
sua o nostra che non sappiamo fare il nostro mestiere?
tu credi che lui sia un interista e regali i soldi all'inter apposta così, per l'aria che tira? (se fosse beati loro, forse era il caso di trattarlo meglio quando era qui)


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368492 ha scritto:


> ah be ma di chi è la colpa?
> sua o nostra che non sappiamo fare il nostro mestiere?
> tu credi che lui sia un interista e regali i soldi all'inter apposta così, per l'aria che tira? (se fosse beati loro, forse era il caso di trattarlo meglio quando era qui)



Per vendere bene 2 sono le strade :

1- Hai i conti apposto,un progetto tecnico chiaro, non hai bisogno di vendere e crei la bottega 'carissima';
2- Hai amici ai quali un giorno chiedi e un giorno concedi;

A noi sono precluse entrambe le vie per oggi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368492 ha scritto:


> ah be ma di chi è la colpa?
> sua o nostra che non sappiamo fare il nostro mestiere?
> tu credi che lui sia un interista e regali i soldi all'inter apposta così, per l'aria che tira? (se fosse beati loro, forse era il caso di trattarlo meglio quando era qui)



c'è da dire che noi abbiamo cambiato tre proprietà e altrettante dirigenze in 4 anni. Fino a 15 mesi fa maldini era in bilico, insieme a tutti gli altri. Ovvio che non si riesce a pianificare nulla. Guardiamo la storia Donnarumma. Una società seria non fa certo giocare un portiere di 16 anni senza contratto, che tra l'altro nella prima stagione ci ha fatto perdere punti, non certo guadagnarne. Aspetta i 18 anni, fa firmare un quinquennale (che sarebbe stato di 500 mila - 1 milione massimo) e poi lo mette titolare. In questi 5 anni, un Donnarumma a stipendio cosi basso lo piazzavamo davvero a 60-70 milioni. Ma Galliani ha fatto l'ultimo regalo a Raiola prima di andarsene.


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368456 ha scritto:


> un caso su mille? ma tu in che universo parallelo vivi?
> 
> rabiot preso dalla juve a zero quando aveva 24 anni, preso dal psg, la squadra di quello che non bada a spese e offre mille mila fantamilioni a tutti
> 
> ...



Tra i casi più clamorosi dimentichi Pogba...


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2368469 ha scritto:


> Magari parte Lautaro o Skrinniar, lunico insostituibile e Lukaku



Partirà qualcuno per cui arriveranno buone offerte....L'inter vorrebbe vendere Lautaro, ma in questo momento non so dove possa andare e a che prezzi. Poi attenzione a Brozovic in scadenza 2022. E voglio vedere cosa fanno se dopo l'europeo dovesse arrivare un 'offerta di 60 milioni per Barella....


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368492 ha scritto:


> ah be ma di chi è la colpa?
> sua o nostra che non sappiamo fare il nostro mestiere?
> tu credi che lui sia un interista e regali i soldi all'inter apposta così, per l'aria che tira? (se fosse beati loro, forse era il caso di trattarlo meglio quando era qui)



Che poi in realtà anche a noi voleva dare un po di soldi per Theo e Kessie, solo che noi non l'abbiamo nemmeno ascoltato.


----------



## Manue (24 Giugno 2021)

Con il senno di poi è sempre facile parlare.

Vendi Donnarumma a 20-30 mln nell'estate 2020 e ti ritrovi i tifosi a milanello, 
ti ritrovi un clima in squadra di incertezza poiché verrebbe percepito un chiaro segno di "deboleza", 

e rischi di compromettere l'anno sin da subito.

Senza contare che, per vendere, 
devono essere d'accordo in 3, se il giocatore non firma, rimane e va a scadenza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2368512 ha scritto:


> Tra i casi più clamorosi dimentichi Pogba...



non l'ho citato proprio perche uno dei piu famosi, se vogliamo fare una indagine storica dovremmo aggiungere anche uno dei pionieri del parametro zero, il grande flamini


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2368474 ha scritto:


> Già. Poi pero vai a vedere e Barca e PSG non vincono nulla in Europa da molto tempo e quest'anno sono arrivate dietro a Atletico e Lille, spendendo rispettivamente il doppio e il quintuplo (!!!) delle due.
> 
> Forse questa politica non paga come si vuol far credere...
> 
> ...



Infatti, spendere di più non significa= vittoria.

Si gioca in 11,e l'anno scorso in Champions fino a 10 minuti dalla fine erano li li da uscire con l'Atalanta.

Monte ingaggio Atalanta X monte ingaggio PSG xxxxxxxxxxxx c'è differenza.


----------



## uolfetto (24 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2368280 ha scritto:


> Ti rifaccio la domanda in maniera più facile.
> 
> Te sei Maldini, offri a Donnarumma uno dato rinnovo e a Calhanoglu un altro dato rinnovo.
> 
> ...



Ricostruzione abbastanza realistica di come potrebbero essere andate le cose. Aggiungerei che al momento dell'offerta del Psg di 20 milioni + Areola (sempre che sia realmente esistita) quasi tutti la ritenevano oltraggiosa e offensiva solo a leggerla. Figurarsi a pensare di accettarla. Quasi tutti sempre convinti fino a 3 mesi fa che Donnarumma e Calhanoglu avrebbero rinnovato, solo una formalità.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2368080 ha scritto:


> Ma a voi davvero interessano ste robe quando guardate le partite  ? Ma chi siete, i nipoti di Gazidis ? Quindi se domani il fratello di Al Khelafi ci acquista e porta a Milano Halaand e Sancho non va bene perché sono soldi sporchi ed é brutto e cattivo? Non ho più parole  io continuo a guardare le partite, al resto pensateci voi
> 
> NB cash pulito e limpido quello del Berlusca fra l altro



Cosa c'entra Gazidis?
Guardati pure le partite nella consapevolezza che è un gioco falsato. Contento tu, poi però non si tirino fuori discorsi di equità calcistica quando si parla di Superlega.


----------



## Konrad (24 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



L'amico Leonardo aiuta sempre i colori della sua fede. Donnarumma a 0...Hakimi a 70. Trova le differenze


----------



## uolfetto (24 Giugno 2021)

Djici;2368448 ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> L'unico modo per provare a forzare la mano e metterli fuori rosa. Però per farlo devi muoverti molto prima. Se fai un contratto di 5 anni, dopo 3 anni provi a rinnovare. Se non ci sta dopo 6 mesi lo metti in panchina fissa in modo che abbia voglia di sloggiare per non farsi l'ultimo anno di contratto in panchina dopo essersi già fatto 6 mesi.
> 
> ...



Il problema nostro è che dopo aver fatto quei contratti di 5 anni l'estate di Mirabelli (contratti già di importo esagerato come di squadra già in Champions) poi abbiamo fatto pena per 3 anni e mezzo sia come squadra e sia individualmente quei giocatori. Chi avrebbe offerto un ricco rinnovo a Kessiè a Gennaio 2020 (solo 18 mesi fa)? Io no, lo ammetto era uno dei primi giocatori che volevo veder sparire. Tralasciamo chi sosteneva (seriamente eh) che in realtà avesse 40 e passa anni. Secondo me ci troviamo invischiati per questa situazione di tempistiche. Se hai una squadra che funziona (una situazione normale e non il casino che eravamo noi) allora ovviamente dopo 2 anni a metà contratto comincia a fare le valutazioni e decidi cosa fare con un giocatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Giugno 2021)

uolfetto;2368539 ha scritto:


> Il problema nostro è che dopo aver fatto quei contratti di 5 anni l'estate di Mirabelli (contratti già di importo esagerato come di squadra già in Champions) poi abbiamo fatto pena per 3 anni e mezzo sia come squadra e sia individualmente quei giocatori. Chi avrebbe offerto un ricco rinnovo a Kessiè a Gennaio 2020 (solo 18 mesi fa)? Io no, lo ammetto era uno dei primi giocatori che volevo veder sparire. Tralasciamo chi sosteneva (seriamente eh) che in realtà avesse 40 e passa anni. Secondo me ci troviamo invischiati per questa situazione di tempistiche. Se hai una squadra che funziona (una situazione normale e non il casino che eravamo noi) allora ovviamente dopo 2 anni a metà contratto comincia a fare le valutazioni e decidi cosa fare con un giocatore.



In aggiunta a quello che hai scritto, mettici pure di mezzo un cambio di proprietà, due di dirigenti e tre allenatori (piu Pioli) e si spiega perchè sui rinnovi abbiamo tergiversato in questi anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368456 ha scritto:


> un caso su mille? ma tu in che universo parallelo vivi?
> 
> rabiot preso dalla juve a zero quando aveva 24 anni, preso dal psg, la squadra di quello che non bada a spese e offre mille mila fantamilioni a tutti
> 
> ...



si bravo vai avanti per ore così magari mi trovi una squadra con 4 casi in 12 mesi. 
io aspetto qui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2368497 ha scritto:


> Per vendere bene 2 sono le strade :
> 
> 1- Hai i conti apposto,un progetto tecnico chiaro, non hai bisogno di vendere e crei la bottega 'carissima';
> 2- Hai amici ai quali un giorno chiedi e un giorno concedi;
> ...



direi che nella 1 ci siamo alla grande. ben per quello che mi stupisco.
comunque marotta non ha ne 1 ne 2 ma vende bene...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2368499 ha scritto:


> c'è da dire che noi abbiamo cambiato tre proprietà e altrettante dirigenze in 4 anni. Fino a 15 mesi fa maldini era in bilico, insieme a tutti gli altri. Ovvio che non si riesce a pianificare nulla. Guardiamo la storia Donnarumma. Una società seria non fa certo giocare un portiere di 16 anni senza contratto, che tra l'altro nella prima stagione ci ha fatto perdere punti, non certo guadagnarne. Aspetta i 18 anni, fa firmare un quinquennale (che sarebbe stato di 500 mila - 1 milione massimo) e poi lo mette titolare. In questi 5 anni, un Donnarumma a stipendio cosi basso lo piazzavamo davvero a 60-70 milioni. Ma Galliani ha fatto l'ultimo regalo a Raiola prima di andarsene.



maldini sono 3 anni che è al milan, 1 da collaboratore e 2 da plenipotenziario.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368563 ha scritto:


> direi che nella 1 ci siamo alla grande. ben per quello che mi stupisco.
> comunque marotta non ha ne 1 ne 2 ma vende bene...



Direi che stiamo lavorando per allinearci alla prima , rinnegando la seconda .
Marotta è nel calcio da anni e si presta ai giri immensi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2368567 ha scritto:


> Direi che stiamo lavorando per allinearci alla prima , rinnegando la seconda .
> Marotta è nel calcio da anni e si presta ai giri immensi.



infatti, marotta è buono di fare il suo mestiere. questo è quello con cui ho aperto il discorso 15 pagine fa e alla fine lo richiudiamo. almeno questa è la mia opinione.
poi ha sbagliato anche lui, quando fai girare parecchi soldi sbagliare è molto facile. già azzeccare in 60-70% delle operazioni è ottimo.
savendere al momento giusto, sa scegliere l'allenatore e fidarsi di lui, vince.
cosa aggiungere? ora è in una situazione drammatica e prova ad uscirne alla grande. non ricordo polemiche particolari nelle sue squadre o gente che va a sanremo per dire. o nemmeno gente di 40 anni come ibra o marione a far presenza.
quando gli han preso CR7 se ne è andato... fai tu il soggetto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368558 ha scritto:


> si bravo vai avanti per ore così magari mi trovi una squadra con 4 casi in 12 mesi.
> io aspetto qui.



se vabbe, manco davanti all'evidenza  salutami tutti nell'universo parallelo


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2367930 ha scritto:


> Volevi vendere Laxalt a più di 3.5 M?. Noi abbiamo detto no al PSG per Theo, loro sono andati poi dall'Inter per Hakimi. A quanto lo puoi vedere Krunic e Castillejo? Romagnoli in scadenza con Raiola che dirà no a tutte le offerte che non siano di Top Club (ma chi lo calcola un panchinaro?).



Si ma se non vuoi vendere i top li devi blindare con un contratto da top, altrimenti poi li perdi a 0, cosi alla fine della fiera i top li perdi comunque e in più non ci becchi un euro, come si dice oltre il danno anche la beffa..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Giugno 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2368586 ha scritto:


> Si ma se non vuoi vendere i top li devi blindare con un contratto da top, altrimenti poi li perdi a 0, cosi alla fine della fiera i top li perdi comunque e in più non ci becchi un euro, come si dice oltre il danno anche la beffa..



ai tempi del primo rinnovo di donnarumma fu fatto un contratto top per blindarlo , eppure qualcuno si è lamentato che non andava fatto e cmq alla fine non abbiamo preso un euro da dollarumma perche dollarumma voleva andare via a zero per la nota questione che sappiamo.


----------



## Mika (24 Giugno 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2368586 ha scritto:


> Si ma se non vuoi vendere i top li devi blindare con un contratto da top, altrimenti poi li perdi a 0, cosi alla fine della fiera i top li perdi comunque e in più non ci becchi un euro, come si dice oltre il danno anche la beffa..



Penso che Maldini non ha mai considerato un TOP Calhanoglu o lo rinnovava, invece il costo di Donnarumma è insostenibile per chiunque non sia il PSG figurarsi per noi. Ma la il riscorso che Raiola non ha mai voluto sentire offerte, lo voleva portare a zero e Donnarumma era d'accordo essendo Raiola il suo dipendente. Punto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368576 ha scritto:


> se vabbe, manco davanti all'evidenza  salutami tutti nell'universo parallelo



ma evidenza di cosa? sei andato a trovar fuori 18enni o vecchi decrepiti nell'arco di 10 anni. avrai portato 3 esempi sensati e non di certo della stessa squadra che li perde nello stesso anno. divertiti a mettere le tue faccine da asilo nido, ciao.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368673 ha scritto:


> ma evidenza di cosa? sei andato a trovar fuori 18enni o vecchi decrepiti nell'arco di 10 anni. avrai portato 3 esempi sensati e non di certo della stessa squadra che li perde nello stesso anno. divertiti a mettere le tue faccine da asilo nido, ciao.



ma scusami tu crei un contesto valutativo prendendo soltanto gli esempi che avvalorano la tua tesi e tralasci volontariamente il resto che la confuta. E i 30 enni non vano bene perche sono decrepiti e i 18 enni non vanno bene perche troppo giovani e l'arco temporale non va bene e le squadre riportate non vanno bene, fai prima a dire che maldini ti sta sulle palle.

Noi chi avremmo perso di top vendibile? solo donnarumma , a meno che tu non creda veramente che il turco fosse vendibile, e pure su donnarumma abbiamo sciupato fiumi di inchiostro digitale per scrivere che vista la polpetta da dare a raiola definire donnarumma vendibile è una esagerazione


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368700 ha scritto:


> ma scusami tu crei un contesto valutativo prendendo soltanto gli esempi che avvalorano la tua tesi e tralasci volontariamente il resto che la confuta. E i 30 enni non vano bene perche sono decrepiti e i 18 enni non vanno bene perche troppo giovani e l'arco temporale non va bene e le squadre riportate non vanno bene, fai prima a dire che maldini ti sta sulle palle.
> 
> Noi chi avremmo perso di top vendibile? solo donnarumma , a meno che tu non creda veramente che il turco fosse vendibile, e pure su donnarumma abbiamo sciupato fiumi di inchiostro digitale per scrivere che vista la polpetta da dare a raiola definire donnarumma vendibile è una esagerazione



Mi sembra evidente. Hakan a 0, offerte ricevute: solo inter perchè il titolare è quasi morto, Donnarumma a "0", offerte ricevute: solo PSG perchè con fondi illimitati.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Giugno 2021)

Jackdvmilan;2368707 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra evidente. Hakan a 0, offerte ricevute: solo inter perchè il titolare è quasi morto, Donnarumma a "0", offerte ricevute: solo PSG perchè con fondi illimitati.



appunto, quindi la tesi rinnovare per poi rivendere è una tesi assolutamente sbagliata e non supportata da evidenze.
Il turco per avere lo stipendio desiderato praticamente si sono dovuti allineare i pianeti, squadra con problemi finanziari e costretta al ridimensionamento che perde un giocatore a causa di un malore imprevedibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368700 ha scritto:


> ma scusami tu crei un contesto valutativo prendendo soltanto gli esempi che avvalorano la tua tesi e tralasci volontariamente il resto che la confuta. E i 30 enni non vano bene perche sono decrepiti e i 18 enni non vanno bene perche troppo giovani e l'arco temporale non va bene e le squadre riportate non vanno bene, fai prima a dire che maldini ti sta sulle palle.
> 
> Noi chi avremmo perso di top vendibile? solo donnarumma , a meno che tu non creda veramente che il turco fosse vendibile, e pure su donnarumma abbiamo sciupato fiumi di inchiostro digitale per scrivere che vista la polpetta da dare a raiola definire donnarumma vendibile è una esagerazione



pensala come ti pare, ho spiegato in lungo e in largo anche rispondendo a quello che chiedi ancora una volta qui. fai finta di non capire probabilmente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368721 ha scritto:


> pensala come ti pare, ho spiegato in lungo e in largo anche rispondendo a quello che chiedi ancora una volta qui. fai finta di non capire probabilmente.



avro perso il post in cui lo dici, fatto sta che il turco non aveva offerte e quindi era invendibile


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2368629 ha scritto:


> Penso che Maldini non ha mai considerato un TOP Calhanoglu o lo rinnovava, invece il costo di Donnarumma è insostenibile per chiunque non sia il PSG figurarsi per noi. Ma la il riscorso che Raiola non ha mai voluto sentire offerte, lo voleva portare a zero e Donnarumma era d'accordo essendo Raiola il suo dipendente. Punto.



Il problema vero è che con un tetto massimo di stipendio fissato a 4 milioni non potrai mai ambire a un progetto per tornare ai piani alti, si vivrà di giovani scommesse, bidoni alla meite' ed ex giocatori ormai alla frutta, e poi ormai sta cosa del tetto massimo a 4 porterà a perdere tutti i migliori giocatori visto che le altre società hanno capito come fregarci, ormai basta che si mettono d'accordo anche per un milioncino in più e ti vanno in scadenza, politica da sabotoggio visto che non riesci neanche a prendere i soldi della vendita.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Giugno 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2368786 ha scritto:


> Il problema vero è che con un tetto massimo di stipendio fissato a 4 milioni non potrai mai ambire a un progetto per tornare ai piani alti, si vivrà di giovani scommesse, bidoni alla meite' ed ex giocatori ormai alla frutta, e poi ormai sta cosa del tetto massimo a 4 porterà a perdere tutti i migliori giocatori visto che le altre società hanno capito come fregarci, ormai basta che si mettono d'accordo anche per un milioncino in più e ti vanno in scadenza, politica da sabotoggio visto che non riesci neanche a prendere i soldi della vendita.



il tetto massimo non è fissato a 4 mil a prescindere, se fosse cosi i 7 ad ibra e il rinnovo a 7+1 di bonus a donnarumma non li avrebbero dati/offerti. Loro gestiscono, come è giusto che sia, il budget stipendi come se ci fosse un salary cup , abbiamo x per gli stipendi poi in base al giocatore decidono di dare un decimo (sparo numeri a caso) di x al top e un centesimo di x al mestierante


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368788 ha scritto:


> il tetto massimo non è fissato a 4 mil a prescindere, se fosse cosi i 7 ad ibra e il rinnovo a 7+1 di bonus a donnarumma non li avrebbero dati/offerti. Loro gestiscono, come è giusto che sia, il budget stipendi come se ci fosse un salary cup , abbiamo x per gli stipendi poi in base al giocatore decidono di dare un decimo (sparo numeri a caso) di x al top e un centesimo di x al mestierante



Si, si ma qui non siamo in nba, se perdi kessie per una differenza di uno o due milioni sull'ingaggio e si svincola a 0 sai dove c'è lo mettiamo il salary cup?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Giugno 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2368801 ha scritto:


> Si, si ma qui non siamo in nba, se perdi kessie per una differenza di uno o due milioni sull'ingaggio e lo perdi a 0 sai dove c'è lo mettiamo il salary cup?



sai dove te lo metti gli stipendi se inizi ad assecondare le richieste di tutti?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2368803 ha scritto:


> sai dove te lo metti gli stipendi se inizi ad assecondare le richieste di tutti?



E allora basta parlare chiaro, non sono io che vado dicendo che torneremo grandi, con un monte ingaggio da squadra da europa legue, basta saperlo, non è che tutti i tifosi hanno l'anello al naso..


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2368801 ha scritto:


> Si, si ma qui non siamo in nba, se perdi kessie per una differenza di uno o due milioni sull'ingaggio e si svincola a 0 sai dove c'è lo mettiamo il salary cup?



Se avessimo accettato i 12 a Gigio ed i 6 ad Hakan avremmo dovuto dare un aumento anche a Kessie, Calabria, Romagnoli, Theo ed altri calciatori importanti della rosa. Fai conto che l'attuale monte ingaggi si sarebbe dovuto alzare di un 25% sicuro. 

Questa cosa sarebbe stata fattibile ad un sola condizione, che la scorsa stagione dimostrasse oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio di avere in mano una rosa che ti dia per valori la garanzia di qualificarti alla coppa dei campioni. Allora questo aumento globale del monte ingaggi sarebbe stato fatto senza particolari problemi. Ma francamente questo valore della rosa non mi avrebbe mai fatto correre il rischio di aumentare il monte ingaggi in quel modo per poi finire a giocare l'Europa League, in questo concordo con Paolo.

Semmai la colpa è di aver perso calciatori importanti a zero, probabilmente dando troppa fiducia nella voglia di restare dei ragazzi rispetto al denaro. Ecco, perdere questi asset societari importanti a zero da fastidio. Ma non mi da assolutamente fastidio non aver assecondato ingaggi fuori logica per il valore dei calciatori. E comunque, con Gigio e Zlatan, s'è dimostrato che se un giocatore è oltre l'ordinario l'eccezione si fa. Vedremo con Franck se lo considerano un giocatore che sposta equilibri o se uno dei tanti.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Giugno 2021)

Jino;2368906 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo accettato i 12 a Gigio ed i 6 ad Hakan avremmo dovuto dare un aumento anche a Kessie, Calabria, Romagnoli, Theo ed altri calciatori importanti della rosa. Fai conto che l'attuale monte ingaggi si sarebbe dovuto alzare di un 25% sicuro.
> 
> Questa cosa sarebbe stata fattibile ad un sola condizione, che la scorsa stagione dimostrasse oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio di avere in mano una rosa che ti dia per valori la garanzia di qualificarti alla coppa dei campioni. Allora questo aumento globale del monte ingaggi sarebbe stato fatto senza particolari problemi. Ma francamente questo valore della rosa non mi avrebbe mai fatto correre il rischio di aumentare il monte ingaggi in quel modo per poi finire a giocare l'Europa League, in questo concordo con Paolo.
> 
> Semmai la colpa è di aver perso calciatori importanti a zero, probabilmente dando troppa fiducia nella voglia di restare dei ragazzi rispetto al denaro. Ecco, perdere questi asset societari importanti a zero da fastidio. Ma non mi da assolutamente fastidio non aver assecondato ingaggi fuori logica per il valore dei calciatori. E comunque, con Gigio e Zlatan, s'è dimostrato che se un giocatore è oltre l'ordinario l'eccezione si fa. Vedremo con Franck se lo considerano un giocatore che sposta equilibri o se uno dei tanti.



Ho già risposto sopra, basta parlare chiaro, che la società dica quale sia il progetto reale e non che sbandierano da 3 anni che torneremo grandi, prima non si investiva per il fair play finanziario, dopo perché non abbiamo lo stadio di proprietà, dopo perché non si andava in champions, ora perché bisogna tenere il monte ingaggi basso, perdi un titolare a 0 e non riesci neanche a sostituirlo con un de paul per 35 milioni, ma dove ti presenti con un monte ingaggi inferiore a 100 milioni tra i top club? C'è se capito che vanno al risparmio e dei risultati sportivi gli interessa 0, dicessero le cose come stanno che hanno rotto i maroni col prendere in giro i tifosi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.


E il finanscial fer blei? Lo sceicco starà disperato, non ci dorme la notte. "Idiott non può sponsorizzare il Milan, non vende beni e servizi!1!1!" Infatti l'autorità del turismo del Qatar vende merendine e biscotti.. Solo noi le proprietà di pezzenti taccagni. Ma noi prenderemo Zaccarone del Verona e Juve, Piesgì e gli altri top club smetteranno di specchiarsi.


----------



## malos (25 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2367902 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e da numerose altre fonti è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Hakimi al PSG per 70 mln di euro.



Chissà come mai questi riescono a vendere solo all'infame interista che sempre gli da una mano. Eh ma loro sono bravi ahahahahahaha.

Invece per metterla in quel posto a noi non ci pensa un attimo. Ha sistemato l'ex portiere che era rimasto senza squadra chissà cosa gli avrà promesso il suino se lo sistemava...


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Giugno 2021)

7AlePato7;2368986 ha scritto:


> E il finanscial fer blei? Lo sceicco starà disperato, non ci dorme la notte. "Idiott non può sponsorizzare il Milan, non vende beni e servizi!1!1!" *Infatti l'autorità del turismo del Qatar vende merendine e biscotti*.. Solo noi le proprietà di pezzenti taccagni. Ma noi prenderemo Zaccarone del Verona e Juve, Piesgì e gli altri top club smetteranno di specchiarsi.


Scusami ma cosa c'entra? a) il FPF è sospeso, per cui non c'è neanche bisogno di "finte" sponsorizzazioni per giustificare passivi di bilancio ingenti, b) da quando gli enti del Turismo non investono in comunicazione? Mai vista una pubblicità per viaggiare in Brasile, Messico etc...? Il concetto per cui Elliott non può investire come sponsorizzazione è che si tratta di hedge fund che gestisce i soldi degli investitori. Nessuna realtà di questo tipo si pubblicizza, credo sia anche vietato dagli accordi sottoscritti con gli investitori. Al massimo quello che potrebbe fare Elliott è far investire le società che controlla nel Milan ma sarebbe un conflitto d'interessi inaccettabile e poco serio o accettare un passivo di bilancio superiore, di certo non sponsorizzare il Milan come ha fatto Suning. c) Stiamo parlando di una famiglia di petrolieri che ha voluto fortemente il PSG per farlo diventare ciò che è ora. La vogliamo davvero confrontare con un hedge fund che si è ritrovato il Milan per caso, in una partita di giro su cui meglio non dire altro, e un'esposizione da quasi 800 milioni di euro per un club che al momento non ne fattura neanche 200?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2021)

-Lionard-;2369163 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma cosa c'entra? a) il FPF è sospeso, per cui non c'è neanche bisogno di "finte" sponsorizzazioni per giustificare passivi di bilancio ingenti, b) da quando gli enti del Turismo non investono in comunicazione? Mai vista una pubblicità per viaggiare in Brasile, Messico etc...? Il concetto per cui Elliott non può investire come sponsorizzazione è che si tratta di hedge fund che gestisce i soldi degli investitori. Nessuna realtà di questo tipo si pubblicizza, credo sia anche vietato dagli accordi sottoscritti con gli investitori. Al massimo quello che potrebbe fare Elliott è far investire le società che controlla nel Milan ma sarebbe un conflitto d'interessi inaccettabile e poco serio o accettare un passivo di bilancio superiore, di certo non sponsorizzare il Milan come ha fatto Suning. c) Stiamo parlando di una famiglia di petrolieri che ha voluto fortemente il PSG per farlo diventare ciò che è ora. La vogliamo davvero confrontare con un hedge fund che si è ritrovato il Milan per caso, in una partita di giro su cui meglio non dire altro, e un'esposizione da quasi 800 milioni di euro per un club che al momento non ne fattura neanche 200?


Guarda, ti rispondo a ogni punto:
a) prima dicevano che non potevano investire per il FFP (parole di Scaroni), adesso che è sospeso diciamo che la scusa del FFP non regge più ;
b) hai idea di quanto abbia investito l'ente del turismo del Qatar nel PSG? La sponsorizzazione da parte correlata deve consistere di cifre congrue, non valori fuori mercato. Non ho mai visto un ente del turismo di una nazione che da 175 milioni di euro all'anno a una squadra di calcio di un'altra nazione per sponsorizzare il turismo... Come può una squadra di calcio francese sponsorizzare il turismo in Qatar? Mi pare una grande forzatura. Ho visto pubblicità di viaggi, ma non ho mai visto una pubblicità di viaggi di un paese associata a una squadra di calcio di un altro paese. 
c) che si siano ritrovati il Milan per caso non è proprio vero. Se conosci un minimo le vicende del Milan, sai bene che Elliott non si fidava di Yonghong Li, quindi non è che gli sia piovuto dal cielo. Diciamo che per loro il Milan è un modo per cercare di speculare, attività che sono in grado di fare molto bene a quanto pare.
Questo è per dire che ogni proprietà fa come gli pare, se vuoi investire il modo lo trovi. Idiott non lo vuole fare, inutile trovargli scuse e attenuanti e per me una proprietà che non vuole far crescere il club soprattutto come fatturato non è una proprietà che va bene. Il Milan come fatturato è fermo, con Idiott non è cresciuto minimamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2021)

7AlePato7;2370170 ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti rispondo a ogni punto:
> a) prima dicevano che non potevano investire per il FFP (parole di Scaroni), adesso che è sospeso diciamo che la scusa del FFP non regge più ;
> b) hai idea di quanto abbia investito l'ente del turismo del Qatar nel PSG? La sponsorizzazione da parte correlata deve consistere di cifre congrue, non valori fuori mercato. Non ho mai visto un ente del turismo di una nazione che da 175 milioni di euro all'anno a una squadra di calcio di un'altra nazione per sponsorizzare il turismo... Come può una squadra di calcio francese sponsorizzare il turismo in Qatar? Mi pare una grande forzatura. Ho visto pubblicità di viaggi, ma non ho mai visto una pubblicità di viaggi di un paese associata a una squadra di calcio di un altro paese.
> c) che si siano ritrovati il Milan per caso non è proprio vero. Se conosci un minimo le vicende del Milan, sai bene che Elliott non si fidava di Yonghong Li, quindi non è che gli sia piovuto dal cielo. Diciamo che per loro il Milan è un modo per cercare di speculare, attività che sono in grado di fare molto bene a quanto pare.
> Questo è per dire che ogni proprietà fa come gli pare, se vuoi investire il modo lo trovi. Idiott non lo vuole fare, inutile trovargli scuse e attenuanti e per me una proprietà che non vuole far crescere il club soprattutto come fatturato non è una proprietà che va bene. Il Milan come fatturato è fermo, con Idiott non è cresciuto minimamente.



Mi pare tutto chiaro e cristallino.


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2368962 ha scritto:


> Ho già risposto sopra, basta parlare chiaro, che la società dica quale sia il progetto reale e non che sbandierano da 3 anni che torneremo grandi, prima non si investiva per il fair play finanziario, dopo perché non abbiamo lo stadio di proprietà, dopo perché non si andava in champions, ora perché bisogna tenere il monte ingaggi basso, perdi un titolare a 0 e non riesci neanche a sostituirlo con un de paul per 35 milioni, ma dove ti presenti con un monte ingaggi inferiore a 100 milioni tra i top club? C'è se capito che vanno al risparmio e dei risultati sportivi gli interessa 0, dicessero le cose come stanno che hanno rotto i maroni col prendere in giro i tifosi.



Guarda preferisco venga mantenuto un monte ingaggi umano, che non ti obbliga a cedere un grande giocatore, piuttosto di quello che deve fare l'Inter. Hakimi ne valeva anche 80 di mln, il punto è che entro fine giugno lo devono vendere per questioni di bilancio e alla fine accettano l'offerta del PSG più bassa e devono pure ringraziare. A me ricorda Thiago Silva e Ibra, venduti per obblighi di bilancio, il migliori difensore al mondo venduto per 40 miseri milioni e abbiamo dovuto pure dire grazie che ci hanno salvato. 

Io dico si a super ingaggi a super giocatori, io dico no ad ingaggi super a calciatori sostituibili...ed Hakan mi sembra dannatamente uno di questi. Non credo arriverà il giorno in cui rimpiangeremo di non aver rinnovato al turco, non farà il Seedorf nell'altra sponda del naviglio.


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2021)

7AlePato7;2370170 ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti rispondo a ogni punto:
> a) prima dicevano che non potevano investire per il FFP (parole di Scaroni), adesso che è sospeso diciamo che la scusa del FFP non regge più ;
> b) hai idea di quanto abbia investito l'ente del turismo del Qatar nel PSG? La sponsorizzazione da parte correlata deve consistere di cifre congrue, non valori fuori mercato. Non ho mai visto un ente del turismo di una nazione che da 175 milioni di euro all'anno a una squadra di calcio di un'altra nazione per sponsorizzare il turismo... Come può una squadra di calcio francese sponsorizzare il turismo in Qatar? Mi pare una grande forzatura. Ho visto pubblicità di viaggi, ma non ho mai visto una pubblicità di viaggi di un paese associata a una squadra di calcio di un altro paese.
> c) che si siano ritrovati il Milan per caso non è proprio vero. Se conosci un minimo le vicende del Milan, sai bene che Elliott non si fidava di Yonghong Li, quindi non è che gli sia piovuto dal cielo. Diciamo che per loro il Milan è un modo per cercare di speculare, attività che sono in grado di fare molto bene a quanto pare.
> Questo è per dire che ogni proprietà fa come gli pare, se vuoi investire il modo lo trovi. Idiott non lo vuole fare, inutile trovargli scuse e attenuanti e per me una proprietà che non vuole far crescere il club soprattutto come fatturato non è una proprietà che va bene. Il Milan come fatturato è fermo, con Idiott non è cresciuto minimamente.



Il punto è che non si considera mai la base. E cioè che Elliot è qui temporaneamente, vuole far si che il Milan invece di produrre debiti produca utili, quel giorno e solo quel giorno allora arriveranno acquirenti per rilevarci. Se Elliot facesse quello che sta facendo il PSG non creerebbe una società sana ed appetibile, ma solo un grosso debito. 

Da quando ci hanno preso in mano la crescita del club in tutti i sensi è sotto gli occhi di tutti dai, è chiaro che è un processo lungo e lo hanno dichiarato più volte tanti protagonisti, ragazzi ce ne dobbiamo prendere atto. Si può arrivare tranquillamente ai livelli di Atletico, BvB et simili....ma servono anni! Poi lo step successivo, sul tetto del mondo, è chiaro si farà con un'altra proprietà ammesso si trovi.


----------

